# Strezov Sampling presents AFFLATUS Chapter 1 // 1.2 Update feat. 18GB of new sample content



## StrezovSampling (Oct 29, 2018)

*




*​*
A Great Adventure Unfolds: Strezov Sampling are proud to present Afflatus Chapter I Strings*

Inspired by film and classical music icons this collection pushes the boundaries of traditional sampling methods by introducing revolutionary features like *Auto Divisi *combined with *Polyphonic True Legato* from the Next Generation Choir Series and a *Thematic Approach* towards playing techniques. Capturing multisampled performances as opposed to static generic samples Afflatus Chapter I features several custom-made articulation groups able to portray one specific style per group with ease. This approach grants the user highly specialized and inspiring virtual instruments able to perform music with virtuosity: Gone are the days of soulless samples.



The styles/moods featured in Afflatus Chapter I range from classical to modern contemporary film scores.* Some* of the masters which inspired the developement of this collection are *Henry Mancini, Sergei Prokofiev, Bernard Herrmann, John Williams and Arvo Pärt*. Here is an out of the box demonstration of the Scene d' Amour Section demonstrating the thematic approach combined with Polyphonic True Legato.



The sounds and styles presented in Afflatus are vast in terms of colours and playing techniques. From modern minimalist to golden age and lush epic string ensembles - it's all inside just one collection, which makes Afflatus a great extension to other string libraries covering the bread and butter articulations as well. Here's a live playthrough of the *Minimalist String Section*.



While other libraries recorded divisi sections before, Afflatus gives you *total control over the sections* while performing your music. Pressing the sustain pedal controls, whether polyphonic lines should be played in divisi for an ultra realistic concert sound or with the whole section to achieve a thick lush tone suitable for modern film scores, TV and videogames alike. In combination with *intelligent voice leading *derived from the Polyphonic True Legato engine used in Freyja, Wotan, Árva and Rhodope, it easier than ever before to make string arrangements sound the way you want them to within your DAW.



Our next walkthrough reveals the Experimental and Pads. Afflatus also features various instrument combinations, which you might have not heard before. Also returning from Balkan Ethnic Orchestra Afflatus features a Pad Section created from the raw recordings as well as other Strezov Sampling libraries.

Stay tuned for more live demonstrations and walkthroughs during the next days!

*Release Date: November 2018 for Native Instrument's free Kontakt Player

We are happy to present you the walkthrough video for the new sample content of the free 1.2 Update. It contains many of your requested articulations/bowings.
*
Some highlights:

-First Chairs (including Double Bass) with Portamento
-Minimalist Basses
-Scene D'Amour Celli
-Arrival Strings
-Spider Strings and many more....

In total 18 GB of new sample content.

Stay tuned for more information!


----------



## artomatic (Oct 29, 2018)

Cannot wait for this.
And this, for sure, will dismantle my Black Friday budget!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 29, 2018)

@StrezovSampling : Is the library bundled with Jean Gabriel ?


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 29, 2018)

Thanks heaven you really delivered: these are MY strings a la scene d´amour. So wonderfull. I feared after watching your crime scene and star wars logos that it would go into the epic direction as all others but these seem to be really scene d´amour strings .-) Choose the price well and I am amongs the first to order... and please: also play some single lines in your next walkthroughs


----------



## The Darris (Oct 29, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Thanks heaven you really delivered: these are MY strings a la scene d´amour. So wonderfull. I feared after watching your crime scene and star wars logos that it would go into the epic direction as all others but these seem to be really scene d´amour strings .-) Choose the price well and I am amongs the first to order... and please: also play some single lines in your next walkthroughs


Sid, this library is still more than just Scene d'amour Strings. There is sooo much more ground this library covers. It's not a single style library nor meant to be a basic strings palette. This is a refined toolkit designed to cover a vast range of styles and genres that hones in on specific playing styles not available to us in other libraries. This library can express a whispered secret or provide the underscore for an epic space battle. Just keep that in mind. It can wear a lot of hats.


----------



## JEPA (Oct 29, 2018)

Is there any price announced? Thank you.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 29, 2018)

The Darris said:


> Sid, this library is still more than just Scene d'amour Strings. There is sooo much more ground this library covers. It's not a single style library nor meant to be a basic strings palette. This is a refined toolkit designed to cover a vast range of styles and genres that hones in on specific playing styles not available to us in other libraries. This library can express a whispered secret or provide the underscore for an epic space battle. Just keep that in mind. It can wear a lot of hats.


Chris, you’re not helping (my wallet). I shall have to refer you to Mrs SoNowWhat? if you don’t start behaving.

But seriously, this does sound great and being a happy Strezov customer I’m very interested to see this in more detail. I think I get the concept and if it’s what I’m thinking then I can see that being very useful and how it differs from libraries offered to date.


----------



## JEPA (Oct 29, 2018)

artomatic said:


> And this, for sure, will dismantle my Black Friday budget!


+1


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 29, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Chris, you’re not helping (my wallet). I shall have to refer you to Mrs SoNowWhat? if you don’t start behaving.
> 
> But seriously, this does sound great and being a happy Strezov customer I’m very interested to see this in more detail. I think I get the concept and if it’s what I’m thinking then I can see that being very useful and how it differs from libraries offered to date.





JEPA said:


> +1


Right? I was planning to make a bunch of tiny 99% off purchases. This has certainly piqued my interest. Can't wait to find out more.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 29, 2018)

artomatic said:


> Cannot wait for this.
> And this, for sure, will dismantle my Black Friday budget!


Yup. Damnit.


----------



## The Darris (Oct 29, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Chris, you’re not helping (my wallet). I shall have to refer you to Mrs SoNowWhat? if you don’t start behaving.
> 
> But seriously, this does sound great and being a happy Strezov customer I’m very interested to see this in more detail. I think I get the concept and if it’s what I’m thinking then I can see that being very useful and how it differs from libraries offered to date.


Haha, sorry. I know I'm sounding like a shill at this point but seriously. The first thing out of my mouth when I started playing with the beta patches was. 'Holy. F**k.' I still waiting for the latest update so that I can start building this into my template asap for some upcoming projects. I hope do write a short demo piece for my review to demonstrate how easy it is to work with this library and get great results out of the box. I'm also looking forward to all the walk-through videos as I'm sure I've only scratched the surface thus far. 

-C


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Oct 30, 2018)

You've got life in your samples!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 30, 2018)

Not really convinced by the sound but I'll look out for upcoming demos....


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Not really convinced by the sound but I'll look out for upcoming demos....


That it doesn't sound like a real orchestra? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 30, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> That it doesn't sound like a real orchestra? What do you mean by that?



Just that I don't think the strings sound right. Could be the players, the equipment, who knows. Not airy enough, not expressive/musical enough. But maybe some more demos will show otherwise.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Just that I don't think the strings sound right. Could be the players, the equipment, who knows. Not airy enough, not expressive/musical enough. But maybe some more demos will show otherwise.


Hmmm. I think that's a rather subjective. Has any orchestra, strings, or whathaveyou ever sounded the same? All orchestral recordings are recorded in different ways. This may not sound like some other recordings, but it sound within the realm of a realistic orchestra. I think there are simply variations on the overeall sound of strings and so on. So I'm trying to understand, does "airy" necessarily mean it's good? I think it actually has a very unique and pleasing sound, which makes it sounds very musical and realistic to me. So whether or not it sounds like other strings I'm okay with that. Maybe the string characteristics aren't overly exaggerated. But I actually kind of like that. It seems more understated.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 30, 2018)

For me they sound 'different' -- in a good way (from the MANY Strg libraries I have now) - which, when I am trying to get a sound for a client - is often a challenge - sometimes even with all my choices. Heck it is why so many of us have multiple string libraries. I wish it were not so - but a reality nevertheless. I too agree with Simon - looking forward to a more DETAILED walkthrough and demos. I'd love to hear the shorts as well, btw (naked). Unless my first positive reaction fades with time / additional evaluation vids - this should be a nice 'new' arrow in the quiver.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2018)

The demo (midi walkthrough) reminds me of Lohengrin.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 30, 2018)

The sounds and styles presented in Afflatus are vast in terms of colours and playing techniques. From modern minimalist to golden age and lush epic string ensembles - it's all inside just one collection, which makes Afflatus a great extension to other string libraries covering the bread and butter articulations as well. Here's a live playthrough of the *Minimalist String Section*.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks so simple ! Wow.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 30, 2018)

That new demo sounds even more strange and lacking in detail. The reverb isn't doing it any good for sure. Still, I hope more demos will convince me more.


----------



## gjelul (Oct 30, 2018)

JEPA said:


> Is there any price announced? Thank you.




+1


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> The sounds and styles presented in Afflatus are vast in terms of colours and playing techniques. From modern minimalist to golden age and lush epic string ensembles - it's all inside just one collection, which makes Afflatus a great extension to other string libraries covering the bread and butter articulations as well. Here's a live playthrough of the *Minimalist String Section*.



Sounds awesome! I'd really love to know the projected pricing for this....


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh.... minimalist... Beautiful !!!! Just beautiful !!!!!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 30, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Oh.... minimalist... Beautiful !!!! Just beautiful !!!!!


More and More intrigued.....


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 30, 2018)

You'll hate me for suggesting this but have you considered a 'add-on' product to this - using ONLY the first chairs to do EXACTLY what you have done here? It would be two major plusses in my book. 

1. alter the 'size' of the group(s) - by ratio mixing (and of course having a quintet)
2. add detail / rosin / grit to the sound - if project calls for it.

Of course these are all new recordings/editing, but the approach would be identical (in philosophy, signal chain, mics, etc.)

I realize this is like asking a spouse giving birth - 'so...…..let's have another one after this, like soon - 9 months or less.'


----------



## artomatic (Oct 30, 2018)

The last time I was truly excited about a string library was when Alex released CSS.
I own other string libraries (LASS, SSS, SCS, Century Strings, Soaring Strings, Dimension Strings, etc.) and have used them all on different projects throughout the years. I refrained from buying another major library because the quest never seems to end.
But from what I've heard so far, the overall s o u n d and character of Strezov's strings is what I've been yearning for all along.
Even without the walkthrough, I'm all in on this one.


----------



## JGRaynaud (Oct 30, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> @StrezovSampling : Is the library bundled with Jean Gabriel ?


Haha no sorry, I'm way more expensive than the library itself !

Since I had the occasion to play with the library a lot (I made the teaser music and the first midi walkthrough cues), I had to say a few words about it.

The library is in my opinion really good, designed to write efficiently and easily, without wasting too much time working on little details everywhere to make it sound good (the polyphonic legatos with automatic divisi are really simple to use)

Some patches you haven't really heard yet (there is more content than you expect) really blow my mind and fill the gaps the other libraries have. I actually think the library has been designed first to fill all these gaps instead of competing with other libraries , then in a second time they sampled the regular articulations we find pretty much in every string library.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 30, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> You'll hate me for suggesting this but have you considered a 'add-on' product to this - using ONLY the first chairs to do EXACTLY what you have done here? It would be two major plusses in my book.
> 
> 1. alter the 'size' of the group(s) - by ratio mixing (and of course having a quintet)
> 2. add detail / rosin / grit to the sound - if project calls for it.
> ...



Presumably you can do the same trick as LASS and score with only one of the divisi sections if you want... thus achieving a half size orchestra?


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Oct 30, 2018)

So much of these demos are about the person playing/programming the part. The transitions and releases seem to be a little wonky, especially in the violins. BUT the sound is pretty great. It's very possible that someone could do a better demo or squeeze more out of the library than what is being represented. I thought this orchestra sounded absolutely amazing on Thomas Bergersen's American Dream album.


----------



## NoamL (Oct 30, 2018)

Actually the 2nd demo interested me more than the 1st. The first one was cool but nothing I can't do with CSS. The second demo shows off a tone without much vibrato yet still very expressive, that is not really represented very well in the existing libraries.


----------



## Random Guy (Oct 31, 2018)

Is it me, or does the first part sound like Thomas Newman's 'Road to Perdition' score? I just love the sound of those sordinos, lovely and warm. I've been trying to get the same sound with Spitfire's libraries, but just can't seem to do it. Spitfire's consords sound very synthy. Even C.Henson acknowledged this in his eDNA Earth demo.

I'm very excited for this library, and if Darris says it rocked his world, then I bet it's something special.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 31, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Those are some things I liked about it as well. But I wonder if the minimalist preset or whatever it is is EQing out the high end detail.


If it's an ensemble, maybe the "Minimalist" one is featuring more Viola. Viola has a less detailed sound in the high end, and somewhat "darker" tone compared to the Violin. Who knows though.


----------



## samplestuff (Oct 31, 2018)

Really looking forward to this library!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 31, 2018)

samplestuff said:


> Really looking forward to this library!



Wow, love the tone on those shorts in the beginning. Is this all from the library? any other libraries complimenting?


----------



## procreative (Oct 31, 2018)

Musically the second playthrough has a passage about half way through that reminds me of a piece in one of my favourite films Highlander (its the scene where Conor explains to the new lady in his life the truth about his existence).

This bit: 

Sent goosebumps down my neck as it the film played a big part in the beginning of my relationship with my wife of 29 years (cannot believe I can say that to be honest, 1986 feels like yesterday...).

If anything it shows the power of music and more specifically film music to capture a memory and forever embed it with a time in your life. Truly magnificent!


----------



## Nao Gam (Oct 31, 2018)

modiel said:


> Haha no sorry, I'm way more expensive than the library itself !
> 
> Since I had the occasion to play with the library a lot (I made the teaser music and the first midi walkthrough cues), I had to say a few words about it.
> 
> ...


Dude your "Dragon land" demo is off the charts

Very interesting strings btw!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 31, 2018)

samplestuff said:


> Really looking forward to this library!


 Not going to lie - this latest demo was a setback for me. The shorts are 'ok' - but the longs/legato in this mock up are not that convincing. Every library has its strengths and I think this libraries' will be of the slow, expressive variety.


----------



## artinro (Oct 31, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Not going to lie - this latest demo was a setback for me. The shorts are 'ok' - but the longs/legato in this mock up are not that convincing. Every library has its strengths and I think this libraries' will be of the slow, expressive variety.



Agreed.


----------



## Strezov (Oct 31, 2018)

You guys are quick  The latest demo showcases mostly the shorts and the avantgarde strings - those are playable clusters - shorts and longs.
As far as the beginning - those feature my personal favourite patch, the *Psychatto High & Low *strings... you can also hear them at the end of the demo within that slight wink towards Stravinsky's Augurs chord from The Rite of Spring from 0:46...

Again, the only thing I've applied at the Master channel is fabfilter Pro-L2 for limiting... everything else is straight out of the box, no EQ, nothing. To be honest I'd add a bit of EQ on the barbaric col legno hits (and there are some instrument "slaps" there as well) for more _oomph_.


----------



## artinro (Oct 31, 2018)

Strezov said:


> You guys are quick  The latest demo showcases mostly the shorts and the avantgarde strings - those are playable clusters - shorts and longs.
> As far as the beginning - those feature my personal favourite patch, the *Psychatto High & Low *strings... you can also hear them at the end of the demo within that slight wink towards Stravinsky's Augurs chord from The Rite of Spring from 0:46...
> 
> Again, the only thing I've applied at the Master channel is fabfilter Pro-L2 for limiting... everything else is straight out of the box, no EQ, nothing. To be honest I'd add a bit of EQ on the barbaric col legno hits (and there are some instrument "slaps" there as well) for more _oomph_.



George, as much as I enjoy these demo play throughs, a full, thorough walkthrough at this point would be awesome. The unique layout and organization this library seems to follow is tougher to “get” within the context of full pieces. I know that’s forthcoming, hopefully soon!!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 31, 2018)

artinro said:


> George, as much as I enjoy these demo play throughs, a full, thorough walkthrough at this point would be awesome. The unique layout and organization this library seems to follow is tougher to “get” within the context of full pieces. I know that’s forthcoming, hopefully soon!!


 George - one more vote for this. Walkthrus


----------



## midiman (Oct 31, 2018)

procreative said:


> Musically the second playthrough has a passage about half way through that reminds me of a piece in one of my favourite films Highlander (its the scene where Conor explains to the new lady in his life the truth about his existence).
> 
> This bit:
> 
> ...




Is this the section you are talking about? 

here


and here


I love that score too. Timeless.


----------



## midiman (Oct 31, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Not going to lie - this latest demo was a setback for me. The shorts are 'ok' - but the longs/legato in this mock up are not that convincing. Every library has its strengths and I think this libraries' will be of the slow, expressive variety.



I agree, this demo was a setback for me too in terms of the sound of the strings. Previous demos have been great though.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 31, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Not going to lie - this latest demo was a setback for me. The shorts are 'ok' - but the longs/legato in this mock up are not that convincing. Every library has its strengths and I think this libraries' will be of the slow, expressive variety.


I don't think I've ever heard a library do what is being done at 0:43-0:53. Makes me actually think of Tapiola by Sibelius. Man, depending on the price, I may get it just for that sound. Joking and hyperbole aside, I'm waiting for more. Apparently there's a lot of content to go over, listen to.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 31, 2018)

Still.....no hint on a pricepoint?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 31, 2018)

I heard a lot of interesting stuff happening in this latest demo, but I think what makes it less impressive is the track itself. It's a great showcase of some previously unheard patches (so mission accomplished!), but less a "full" piece of music like the two others were.

I'm more and more interested !


----------



## procreative (Oct 31, 2018)

midiman said:


> Is this the section you are talking about?
> 
> here
> 
> ...




Yep thats the one! Clancy Brown and Christopher Lambert did a special screening in London in 2016 with a Q&A for the 30th Anniversary. My missus was not pleased when I told her as I had no idea until I stumbled on it on You Tube 2 weeks ago...

Sorry for off topic. This library has me definitely curious though.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 2, 2018)

Here is George's first walkthrough covering the sections of Afflatus Chapter 1. This is only one third of the entire content:


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 2, 2018)

nice


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Nov 2, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Here is George's first walkthrough covering the sections of Afflatus Chapter 1. This is only one third of the entire content:





Thanks for your time for making the walkthrough. Very appreciated. I really like the sound and the thematic approach so far. 

Can we have a bit more information:

Which actual articulations are available for each section? I could see and hear legatos, (bartok) pizzicatos, spiccatos, tremolos, harmonics, tenutos.
Are these articulations only available in their thematic group or can they be triggered on their own like in any other library?
How many divisi sections are there and at which player numbers?
How are the voices distributed? For example, if you have two divisi sections, but playing three notes. What is the highest number of playbable polyphonic notes?
And, of course, a hint of the price?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 2, 2018)

I think the tone is wonderful.


----------



## HBen (Nov 2, 2018)

This sounds great, an instant buy for me, can't wait to place my order. After frustrating experience with synthy-sounding Synchron Strings 1, I find these following strings libraries all sound lovely to me!


----------



## rottoy (Nov 2, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Here is George's first walkthrough covering the sections of Afflatus Chapter 1. This is only one third of the entire content:



Fucking hell does that sound sexy.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 2, 2018)

I was watching the walkthrough too..thank you for the work and all, George. Still for me a question: Is that library aimed for specific lush melodic writing only, or is there a chance where you can also do more frenetic fast paced string lines with? Like..runs, intervallic faster ostinato legato stuff? That is still a question for me because all the demos and also the walkthrough seem not be clear about that for me. At what timbre dynamics are the shorts recorded? Just loud at forte or really even quiter? That is a general question also regarding the other articulations. (longs, trems, trills etc.)


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 2, 2018)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> Thanks for your time for making the walkthrough. Very appreciated. I really like the sound and the thematic approach so far.
> 
> Can we have a bit more information:
> 
> ...



We have the basic articulations, Spiccatos, Pizzicatos and Tremolos, covered for all sections (Violins 1, Violins 2, Violas, Celli and Basses), so you can use Afflatus as a workhorse library. This was very important to us. Afflatus is not meant to be a bread and butter library, still those articulations will help you to use the library in styles and moods outside of what we have in this chapter so far. You can of course use each articulation the way you want and also outside of the thematic groups.

In addition to that we have different thematic approaches. Scene d'Amour has different sustains and legatos than the Lush Strings. We recorded articulations fitting to a particular style. So the Minimalist Strings consist of Tenutos, Harmonics and Sustains with Legatos. Same goes for the Divisi. A 16 player violin section tends to sound more like a pad than a 6 player ensemble, so the bigger sections all have divisi groups. The smaller ones don't have them. This way the library won't cost you a fortune to buy.

There are no technical limitations to voices in our polyphonic legato. It's the same engine we also use in our choirs. It automatically distributes your input to the different sections and takes care of proper voice leading within your performance.

Afflatus is our biggest collection to date thus it will cost more than our other libraries, but still way less than the most expensive string libraries out there do. If you consider the size vs. actual playable content (we have tons of legatos) it's a bargain.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 2, 2018)

What The f ... . .This sounds sooooooo good Man !!!????
And this is only 1/3 of The library ?????? 
Oh Man ..What have you done.....sooooooo good. Must watch it again and again to understand what this is all about.... Thanks


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 2, 2018)

How much will it be?


----------



## JEPA (Nov 2, 2018)

extraordinary sound!


----------



## ism (Nov 2, 2018)

Love the effect of those minimalist strings. It’s like a chamber-Tundra


----------



## artomatic (Nov 2, 2018)

Love the tone. Thanks for the walkthrough!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 2, 2018)

Ok so I want this in my life.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 2, 2018)

ism said:


> Love the effect of those minimalist strings. It’s like a chamber-Tundra



I love how expressive they are! Dunno if you noticed, but the vibrato seems to be tied to CC1, so we have a very smooth transition from non vib to full heart-shattering vibrato. Gracefully done. I like how simple and flexible this library looks so far. And yeap, the tone is gorgeous.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 2, 2018)

Sounds really good...I presume for tenutos you have a single length?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 2, 2018)

Excellent tone (in that regard covers somewhat new ground for me). Also covers more 'workhorse' ground than I originally thought it would. I guess the only question left for me is price.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 2, 2018)

Only Scene d´amour Violins and violas? Celli are not for lovers?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 2, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Only Scene d´amour Violins and violas? Celli are not for lovers?


Apparently not.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 2, 2018)

We can atleast deduce that it will be no cheaper than 349EUR. Probably a bit more. Hoping for a good intro price?


----------



## fiestared (Nov 2, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> We can atleast deduce that it will be no cheaper than 349EUR. Probably a bit more. Hoping for a good intro price?


My brickwall is 399, I made myself a promise


----------



## pulse (Nov 2, 2018)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## artomatic (Nov 2, 2018)

Portamento?


----------



## Nao Gam (Nov 2, 2018)

George you magnificent bastard. The basses Too bad my string library to $$$ ratio ain't looking good

Props for going all in and including so much stuff with this level of detail in sound and with such a beautiful gui. I was just thinking about how future string libraries will have auto divisi recently then this came out


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 2, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> We have the basic articulations, Spiccatos, Pizzicatos and Tremolos, covered for all sections (Violins 1, Violins 2, Violas, Celli and Basses), so you can use Afflatus as a workhorse library. This was very important to us. Afflatus is not meant to be a bread and butter library, still those articulations will help you to use the library in styles and moods outside of what we have in this chapter so far. You can of course use each articulation the way you want and also outside of the thematic groups.
> 
> In addition to that we have different thematic approaches. Scene d'Amour has different sustains and legatos than the Lush Strings. We recorded articulations fitting to a particular style. So the Minimalist Strings consist of Tenutos, Harmonics and Sustains with Legatos. Same goes for the Divisi. A 16 player violin section tends to sound more like a pad than a 6 player ensemble, so the bigger sections all have divisi groups. The smaller ones don't have them. This way the library won't cost you a fortune to buy.
> 
> ...


Hi George, can I seek clarification on something you may or may not wish to answer (fine either way); if this is chapter 1, I’d been working on a presumption that chapter 2, 3, 4... would be other orchestra sections (Woodwinds, Brass, Perc, etc). Is that the plan or are there no other chapters planned or will other chapters also be Strings?


----------



## fiestared (Nov 3, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Here is George's first walkthrough covering the sections of Afflatus Chapter 1. This is only one third of the entire content:




Thanks for your walkthrough, other devs should follow your example, a little bit of talking, and a lot of music... By the way at 7.50 mn, your'e talking about "Francis Debussy", a new kid in town ?  of course you meant "Claude"... 
What about the portamento, you don't mention it ? Thanks


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 3, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Thanks for your walkthrough, other devs should follow your example, a little bit of talking, and a lot of music... By the way at 7.50 mn, your'e talking about "Francis Debussy", a new kid in town ?  of course you meant "Claude"...
> What about the portamento, you don't mention it ? Thanks


Doesn't seem to have portamento in this library...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 3, 2018)

No portamentos inside. As for Debussy, please excuse me - English is not my first language and I'm actually saying '_for instance Debussy_'... (blush)


----------



## fiestared (Nov 3, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> No portamentos inside. As for Debussy, please excuse me - English is not my first language and I'm actually saying '_for instance Debussy_'... (blush)


Sorry too, maybe it's time for me to consult an otolaryngologist...


----------



## constaneum (Nov 3, 2018)

Sid Francis said:


> Only Scene d´amour Violins and violas? Celli are not for lovers?



Celli are meant for shedding tears. lol


----------



## midiman (Nov 3, 2018)

Why no Scene D'amour Cellos :-( 
That is so far my favorite playing style of the library.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 3, 2018)

This is really a unique library. The walk throughs and demos sound fantastic.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes, scene d´amour would also have been my purchase argument, but without celli the price point will just not be justified for me personally :-(


----------



## Strezov (Nov 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Hi George, can I seek clarification on something you may or may not wish to answer (fine either way); if this is chapter 1, I’d been working on a presumption that chapter 2, 3, 4... would be other orchestra sections (Woodwinds, Brass, Perc, etc). Is that the plan or are there no other chapters planned or will other chapters also be Strings?



Sorry for not replying to this sooner - slipped my mind. The idea for the other chapters would be, again, to have very unique content based on performances, influences, orchestrations. We have ideas for other orchestra sections, as well as other instruments not particularly part of orchestral culture. Don’t want to give out details because those are just ideas at this point. 

Regarding scene d’amour celli - reasoning behind not recording those was that 1) I though it would sound similar to the minimalist celli due to ensemble size and 2) we’ve had 5/4/3 for the other sections, meaning we had to do 2 celli - which, as you might imagine, might be problematic when it comes to intonation. 
But I can definitely tell you that we’ll be expanding the instrument should the line be accepted well by customers. When we did Wotan it didn’t have polyphonic true legato; later on our programmer Alex Koev created the polyphonic legato for Freyja and soon we did a (free) update of Wotan, adding true legato vowels.

We’re already starting to work and conceptualize other exciting projects (yes, Storm Choir 3 being one of those) so after the library is out and you try it out let us know what you’d like us to change and possibly re-record (OK, please NO sections of 60+ people, this will completely ruin us!). 

OK, I think I gave up way too much already, the guys at the marketing department will hate me now...
:D


----------



## Ermac (Nov 3, 2018)

This can be considered as torture. Now that we know that this library is about to be released, every day, every hour, every minute is becoming harder to live. You have to ease our pain as soon as possible or you'll be responsible for whatever happens to our poor, poor minds and souls.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 3, 2018)

Ermac said:


> This can be considered as torture. Now that we know that this library is about to be released, every day, every hour, every minute is becoming harder to live. You have to ease our pain as soon as possible or you'll be responsible for whatever happens to our poor, poor minds and souls.





I concur! Release it already so that some of us can re-budget for Black Friday


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 3, 2018)

Strezov said:


> (yes, Storm Choir 3 being one of those)



That's great ! 

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## midiman (Nov 3, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Sorry for not replying to this sooner - slipped my mind. The idea for the other chapters would be, again, to have very unique content based on performances, influences, orchestrations. We have ideas for other orchestra sections, as well as other instruments not particularly part of orchestral culture. Don’t want to give out details because those are just ideas at this point.
> 
> Regarding scene d’amour celli - reasoning behind not recording those was that 1) I though it would sound similar to the minimalist celli due to ensemble size and 2) we’ve had 5/4/3 for the other sections, meaning we had to do 2 celli - which, as you might imagine, might be problematic when it comes to intonation.
> But I can definitely tell you that we’ll be expanding the instrument should the line be accepted well by customers. When we did Wotan it didn’t have polyphonic true legato; later on our programmer Alex Koev created the polyphonic legato for Freyja and soon we did a (free) update of Wotan, adding true legato vowels.
> ...



That is great to hear George. I love the idea of adding Scene D'amour Cellos, because the Violins and Violas came out so well! Maybe can't be 2 cellos as you said about the intonation, but maybe 3 or 4? 

I can't wait to get the library on my hands and tried it out. I will certainly give some feedback, but for now that was the one thing I thought it'd be great to have.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 3, 2018)

Strezov said:


> 2) we’ve had 5/4/3 for the other sections, meaning we had to do 2 celli - which, as you might imagine, might be problematic when it comes to intonation.


that i don't understand, excuse my ignorance please.. but why problematic when it comes to intonation?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 3, 2018)

JEPA said:


> that i don't understand, excuse my ignorance please.. but why problematic when it comes to intonation?


I think it is just getting two instruments to match very closely on the intonation can be difficult. With more than 2, the variation tends to get lost in the overall sound (like a detuned osc in a synth with multiple voices). That’s how I understood the comment.

Having listened to my daughters school strings performance with two double basses playing a phrase alone, I can say that intonation is clearly important in such a small section.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 3, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I think it is just getting two instruments to match very closely on the intonation can be difficult. With more than 2, the variation tends to get lost in the overall sound (like a detuned osc in a synth with multiple voices). That’s how I understood the comment.
> 
> Having listened to my daughters school strings performance with two double basses playing a section alone, I can say that intonation is clearly important in such a small section.


yeh... i played violin 8 years and i understand this, but professional players shouldn't have big difficulties intoning 1 Note Pitch, e.g. A or B or C or any of them 1-5 seconds length...


----------



## Saxer (Nov 3, 2018)

JEPA said:


> that i don't understand, excuse my ignorance please.. but why problematic when it comes to intonation?


Three is minimum size for a string section. The natural variation in pitch makes edgy interferences with two instruments only. From three on upwards there's enough chaos for our brains to merge it into a section. Nobody likes the sound of two string instruments in unison.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 3, 2018)

even professional orchestrators don't double, for example, 2 oboes together on the same note in an exposed passage of music... it is asking for trouble!


----------



## JEPA (Nov 3, 2018)

Saxer said:


> From three on upwards there's enough chaos for our brains to merge it into a section. Nobody likes the sound of two string instruments in unison.


...ahhhh ... then i don't know what was i doing playing duets with my violin mate all the 8 years...


----------



## JEPA (Nov 3, 2018)

NoamL said:


> even professional orchestrators don't double, for example, 2 oboes together on the same note in an exposed passage of music... it is asking for trouble!


interesting. And interesting what @Saxer have said about the brain's perception. Thank you very much you two for the explanation!


----------



## midiman (Nov 3, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Three is minimum size for a string section. The natural variation in pitch makes edgy interferences with two instruments only. From three on upwards there's enough chaos for our brains to merge it into a section. Nobody likes the sound of two string instruments in unison.



yes, I think there is a general consensus on this. 3 sounds more like a section, 2 Celli would sound very much like Chamber music / less orchestral.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Nov 3, 2018)

Howabout 1 cello only?
I would love to hâve a really small section with 1 cello, no double bass


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 3, 2018)

bap_la_so_1 said:


> Howabout 1 cello only?
> I would love to hâve a really small section with 1 cello, no double bass


Yup. Me too. A very small ensemble.


----------



## arielblacksmith (Nov 3, 2018)

wow, at first I was like "You have enough strings" but after seeing the Scene d amour and Minimalist playing (Big fan of max richter and arvo part) im seriously considering it. Would be interesting to mock the Cantus in memoriam Benjamin Britten with this. Looking forward to release!


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 4, 2018)

And you think if you take few celli enough, 2 for example, that would automatically produce "scene d´amour"? c´mon guys. It´s about the TONE. Perhaps concentrate on the lower dynamics, only sample ppp to mf and let them have an emotional touching vibrato without overdoing it. Perhaps also sample long arcs from p -mf,-p that also helps to smoothen the sound. I can clearly imagine how scene d´amour celli could sound. The video "la vie en rose" showed it quite good. Did you watch it at all?


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 4, 2018)

Would like to hear the ensemble patches....Very intriguing nki names.....


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 5, 2018)

One more vote for 'first chairs' in the exact approach as the rest of the library.


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 5, 2018)

First chair +1 too for a future extension.
Portamento too, ultimately with portamento length, for those sultry mediterranean strings.

But first things first, let’s discover the other possibilities.
Thanks Georges for publishing all this content.

(I’d bet for a price around 450-499€)


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2018)

Please show us the SHARK STRINGS LEGATOS !!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 6, 2018)

Our next walkthrough reveals the Experimental and Pad Sections. Afflatus also features various orchestrated instrument combinations, which you might have not heard before. Also returning from Balkan Ethnic Orchestra Afflatus features a unique Pad Section created from the raw recordings as well as other Strezov Sampling libraries.


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 6, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Our next walkthrough reveals the Experimental and Pad Sections. Afflatus also features various orchestrated instrument combinations, which you might have not heard before. Also returning from Balkan Ethnic Orchestra Afflatus features a unique Pad Section created from the raw recordings as well as other Strezov Sampling libraries.




Nice!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 6, 2018)

you knocked it out of the park with this release!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2018)

Oh my god ! What's this ??? Ethnic ? Ornaments ? Legatos ? Sound design ? It sounds soooo good and covers so many styles . Great great great. So much content. The concept is wonderful. Loving the combis. Clever ideas. And it has THE sound. I think this will be the greatest vst of November. Thanks so much.......and i know you keep the best for the end : the ensembles patches !!!!!
So Legatos, experimental + ensembles : AFFLATUS rules !


----------



## fiestared (Nov 6, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Our next walkthrough reveals the Experimental and Pad Sections. Afflatus also features various orchestrated instrument combinations, which you might have not heard before. Also returning from Balkan Ethnic Orchestra Afflatus features a unique Pad Section created from the raw recordings as well as other Strezov Sampling libraries.



Sold ! Fantastic, you went where no dev dares to go... Please, when and how much ? we're all waiting


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 6, 2018)

To be honest I wasn't expecting much when I saw the announcement. I thought it would be just another strings library with ordinary articulations. But when I watched videos, you changed my mind. Looks like it's a special library with great sound and playability. Now I wonder what surprises you have in ensemble folder.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 6, 2018)

really interesting patches! In this video the sound is a little different than the first ones, are these shorts a little boxed, mooded (200Hz-300Hz~) or are my monitors and headphones?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey all,

thanks for your nice words! Sorry for the distortion and audio artifacts in the Avantgarde Strings Demo. YouTube somehow added that. We will fix it asap.

If all goes well we will probably release this week.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 6, 2018)

Uncle. Ok, OK, take my freaking money George. Just release it already.  Seriously congrats on some neat innovations and a NEW sound/tone of sampled strings. Honestly I don't see it replacing my workhorse now BUT sitting purty right alongside - working as a companion to it.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2018)

The detuned staccatos & sustains are incredible!


----------



## chapbot (Nov 6, 2018)

Frankly the tone alone of these strings is so appealing it is an immediate buy. Since it is advertised as not being a core workhorse library I would expect it to be $299 max with an introductory offer.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 6, 2018)

So reminds me of Bernard Herrmann. Man, I'm just in heaven listening to this stuff.



chapbot said:


> Frankly the tone alone of these strings is so appealing it is an immediate buy. Since it is advertised as not being a core workhorse library I would expect it to be $299 max with an introductory offer.



He said it will be their most expensive library. I hope you're right though.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 6, 2018)

Aflattus has become Afflictus  No more purchases 'til this gets released _ None!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 6, 2018)

chapbot said:


> Frankly the tone alone of these strings is so appealing it is an immediate buy. Since it is advertised as not being a core workhorse library I would expect it to be $299 max with an introductory offer.


What????
With so much content? So many unique samples (even multiple violins, violas, celli etc), so many special patches, auto divisi and polyphonic true legato????

Sorry, but I'm rather amazed.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2018)

chapbot said:


> Frankly the tone alone of these strings is so appealing it is an immediate buy. Since it is advertised as not being a core workhorse library I would expect it to be $299 max with an introductory offer.


It will be twice the price. With so much content and legatos ( third walkthrough has not even been shown..) it will be justified. Take my money and fill this library with power content !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2018)

The idea of different movie scenes ( love, action,barbaric, ethnic, thrill, etc etc) is really a super idea. Every nki is ready for a different scene.
Amazing.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2018)

chapbot said:


> Frankly the tone alone of these strings is so appealing it is an immediate buy. Since it is advertised as not being a core workhorse library I would expect it to be $299 max with an introductory offer.



hahah that would be an insane price. 

It's effectively 2 libraries in one, a 40-ish piece string orchestra and a 20-ish piece one. Each of those may not be a "workhorse" but they do have true legato, sustains, spiccato, and 3 mic positions. Already we're getting into the territory of roughly competing with certain other libraries available at $249 and $299 although it's not an apples to apples comparison. 

BUT... then on top of that "2 very basic workhorses" library there's a chamber size high strings section with true con sordino and legato, trills and tremolos sampled up to an octave, chamber string flautandos, pizzicatos, several different kind of "ethnic portamento" strings, sound design patches, aleatoric cluster sustains and shorts, and the remaining 1/3rd of the library we haven't seen yet!

And everything is sampled with a beautiful tone and emotion!

I will be pleasantly surprised if this is cheaper than LASS, BST, etc. Afflatus may not be thoroughly deeply sampled "vanilla strings" like those libraries but it could easily end up being just as large a chunk of your SSD.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 6, 2018)

Could you lads please stop raising the price of the library?


----------



## Ermac (Nov 6, 2018)

The price will be $12.50 max.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 6, 2018)

FinGael said:


> Could you lads please stop raising the price of the library?


For me it's clear, I love this library, but even love has a price, $400 max, more I'll pass my turn


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 6, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> The idea of different movie scenes ( love, action,barbaric, ethnic, thrill, etc etc) is really a super idea. Every nki is ready for a different scene.
> Amazing.



I think these sound really good but different scenes for strings have been done before by Colin and 8Dio...it's not an entirely new concept.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 6, 2018)

P L E A S E DON'T RISE THE PRICE!

...do you accept payment in rates..?


----------



## midiman (Nov 6, 2018)

NoamL said:


> hahah that would be an insane price.
> 
> It's effectively 2 libraries in one, a 40-ish piece string orchestra and a 20-ish piece one. Each of those may not be a "workhorse" but they do have true legato, sustains, spiccato, and 3 mic positions. Already we're getting into the territory of roughly competing with certain other libraries available at $249 and $299 although it's not an apples to apples comparison.
> 
> ...



Here is a comment from Strezov himself taken from his youtube channel. I am not too fond of price guesses in a commercial thread. It is ok to ask the developer the price, but to start a kind of a bidding war/price guess competition seems pointless. Only the developer knows what it cost to do the library and what price makes sense to him. Be patient guys. I guarantee you we will find out the price once the library is released ))))


----------



## brek (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm curious what's missing that doesn't make this a workhorse library?


----------



## The Darris (Nov 6, 2018)

brek said:


> I'm curious what's missing that doesn't make this a workhorse library?


I think that question is subjective to the composer. What makes this library special is that the articulations presented are developed in a stylized way. For instance, the Impressionist patches. You can create trills with this but it's character is different than most trills, the same with all of the legato patches. 

So, in essence, you have all the basics. Legato, Spiccato, Pizz, Trills, Harmonics, Tenutos and a few others not demonstrated yet from the Ensemble Patches. But all of these articulations have a particular style that makes this not a very sterile or basic sounding library. There are certainly other libraries that can do these articulations in a more standard (basic) way but again, if Strezov Sampling did that with this library, it would be "just another" string library. 

In terms of price. Compare our musical tools to any other trade profession. A carpenter can do a lot with the basic tools needed to complete a job but sometimes, they need a specialized tool designed very specifically for a particular job. That tool usually costs a lot due to it limited scope but it's ability to be effective and precise is where the value is. Afflatus is certainly a precision tool that appears to be limited but each patch is designed to be incredibly effective and precise. Keep that in mind. 

Best,

Chris


----------



## chapbot (Nov 6, 2018)

So he said the price will be similar, not more, than his other libraries. You all may be right then about a $399 price. I'm basing my $299 guess on the fact that "core" libraries like, more recently, Spitfire Studio and Cinematic Studio are in the $399-$499 sweet spot range for a "core" library.

Reading the forums I'm getting the impression Afflatus is being viewed as more of an add-on/niche type library? If people are viewing it this way would they be willing to pay the same for it as they would for a "core" library?

Those of us running a business know about pricing sweet spots. My guess: if Afflatus is $499 it will not do well. If it's $399 it'll get sales. If it's $299 I think they'll have a run-away hit. Perhaps a $399/$349 base price with intro price/sales at $299 would be the best of both worlds.

>>>It is ok to ask the developer the price, but to start a kind of a bidding war/price guess competition seems pointless. <<<

It's called "fun." I think that's what forums are for - to discuss and debate things. I find it interesting.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 6, 2018)

brek said:


> I'm curious what's missing that doesn't make this a workhorse library?



no Celli?


----------



## chapbot (Nov 6, 2018)

JEPA said:


> no Celli?


It has cellos, just not in certain patches like the "Scene D'amour"


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 6, 2018)

You have min. three totally different legatos for Celli as well as the standard articulations. There is no Scene d' Amour Celli, because it didn't make sense to record one for this particular style.

Afflatus has all the core articulations you need to write basic string arrangements covered as well as more advanced techniques. Just because we said on youtube that it is a great addition to any other string library out there, due to it's advanced articulations, doesn't mean it can't be or wasn't designed as a workhorse library.

Now talking about pricing: Afflatus will have a similar approach as our other releases. There will be a reduced price at release day and as some of you might know we always put loyal customers first, so expect some crossgrade discounts to be available.

This is by far our biggest project to date. Auto divisi with polyphonic true legato, various section sizes, an integrated sound design library, orchestrated ensembles with choir, ethnic instruments...and huge full ensemble sections with tons of content, which we will reveal soon, comes at a certain price. It was important to us to not put any nice to have one shot recording in this collection, but only useable and playable sounds.

And yes we listen to you and always try to add content/features you want to have in one of our libraries even after release. For example we added 8 Polyphonic True Legato Patches *for free *to Wotan this year. So *maybe* there will be a Scene d' Amour Celli section in the future...


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2018)

midiman said:


> I am not too fond of price guesses in a commercial thread.



well, I agree but that goes both ways 

I don't like seeing people haggle with a developer saying "I'll buy it if it's $x but not if it's $y."

A sample library is not a bag of oranges, it's a capital intensive project that they have spent years developing. The project has fixed costs like recording and editing which were already paid up front before they even announced the library existed. The price is gonna be... whatever it is 

I just was trying to steer people clear of what is, _in my opinion only, _a big misconception, that because this library doesn't have the exact same list of articulations that we've all seen sampled a dozen times that it's gonna be an "add on library."

Far from add on... It's a huge project. All you have to do is pay attention to the RAM loads in the two demos we saw.... it's going to be a big download


----------



## NoamL (Nov 6, 2018)

And the other point of my post, which I perhaps made too subtly, is that people are being *too compartmentalized* in their thinking about this library.

The library in a sense encourages you to think of "Minimalistic Strings" as an entirely different mini-library from "Chamber Strings" or "Scene D'Amour."

But please remember that these are the same musicians in the same space playing the same instruments.

The playing styles are about the mood & instructions to the musicians, not like they whipped out a totally different set of instruments to play the "Scene D'Amour" samples right? 

So you can mix and match. When you add up the different articulations available across the "little" libraries, you're not that far from "workhorse":


you've got legato
pizzicato
spiccato
sustains
trills
tremolo
tenuto shorts
all that's really missing is some more variety of shorts - although there are plenty of libraries out there with only spiccato + staccato (and no tenuto) so I consider this just a different variation of the standard setup.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> You have min. three totally different legatos for Celli as well as the standard articulations. There is no Scene d' Amour Celli, because it didn't make sense to record one for this particular style.
> 
> Afflatus has all the core articulations you need to write basic string arrangements covered as well as more advanced techniques. Just because we said on youtube that it is a great addition to any other string library out there, due to it's advanced articulations, doesn't mean it can't be or wasn't designed as a workhorse library.
> 
> ...


I agree. With all this content in one library i am ready to pay whatever it will cost.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 6, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> You have min. three totally different legatos for Celli as well as the standard articulations. There is no Scene d' Amour Celli, because it didn't make sense to record one for this particular style.
> 
> Afflatus has all the core articulations you need to write basic string arrangements covered as well as more advanced techniques. Just because we said on youtube that it is a great addition to any other string library out there, due to it's advanced articulations, doesn't mean it can't be or wasn't designed as a workhorse library.
> 
> ...


Yes full ensembles !!!! Reveal....reveal.....shark Strings legatos !!!!!! That's The best nki name ever !!!!!! Sharks!!!!!!!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 6, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> !!!!!! Sharks!!!!!!!


DaaaDap DaaaDap...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 6, 2018)

@zimm83 : Whatever it is you're taking... I want some.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hoping for some ostinatos in Roadchase strings nki !!!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 7, 2018)

I think the first walkthrough has won me over! Sounds like there'll be a lot to like about this library!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 7, 2018)

NoamL said:


> And the other point of my post, which I perhaps made too subtly, is that people are being *too compartmentalized* in their thinking about this library.
> 
> The library in a sense encourages you to think of "Minimalistic Strings" as an entirely different mini-library from "Chamber Strings" or "Scene D'Amour."
> 
> ...



All good points. If I might add one more about costs. It is what it is. The great thing about open market economy is innovation is rewarded. Given that, I want this sort of innovation to continue so the ROI for this developer has to be enough -- so they continue to 'want' to innovate. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Nov 7, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> All good points. If I might add one more about costs. It is what it is. The great thing about open market economy is innovation is rewarded. Given that, I want this sort of innovation to continue so the ROI for this developer has to be enough -- so they continue to 'want' to innovate. Looking forward to the release.



I agree with every point you make, Rob.

Very well put.


----------



## Nao Gam (Nov 7, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> All good points. If I might add one more about costs. It is what it is. The great thing about open market economy is innovation is rewarded. Given that, I want this sort of innovation to continue so the ROI for this developer has to be enough -- so they continue to 'want' to innovate. Looking forward to the release.


This is true but let's not forget George is a composer himself, I think their innovations - especially the combinations - may have started off as ways for him to expand his palette.
In all seriousness it must be pretty awesome to work with the tools you have designed and made yourself with your team


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm not a fan of precombined instruments but I love those aleatoric but playable strings!
And what's exactly the difference between the witch hunter shorts and normal spiccatos?


----------



## rottoy (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm still floored by the "Snowfall" demo by Nathan Einhorn.
The "Minimalist Strings" come closest to the string sound I've always wanted to coax out of samples.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 7, 2018)

This cello line at 1.42......Ohh my.......


----------



## Strezov (Nov 7, 2018)

Saxer said:


> I'm not a fan of precombined instruments but I love those aleatoric but playable strings!
> And what's exactly the difference between the witch hunter shorts and normal spiccatos?


Witch hunter shorts combine ethnic strings (kemane + gadulka) with ordinary violins. So it's a mixed, weird timbre. Did I say I love The Witcher 3???


----------



## JEPA (Nov 7, 2018)

rottoy said:


> I'm still floored by the "Snowfall" demo by Nathan Einhorn.
> The "Minimalist Strings" come closest to the string sound I've always wanted to coax out of samples.




wowww...


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 7, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Witch hunter shorts combine ethnic strings (kemane + gadulka) with ordinary violins. So it's a mixed, weird timbre. Did I say I love The Witcher 3???


Please show us the 3rd part of this wonderful library !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You now know that everybody loves AFFLATUS !!!


----------



## Przemek K. (Nov 7, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Witch hunter shorts combine ethnic strings (kemane + gadulka) with ordinary violins. So it's a mixed, weird timbre. Did I say I love The Witcher 3???



Now that's great. And yeah, I love Witcher 3 too


----------



## rottoy (Nov 7, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Did I say I love The Witcher 3???


It's only the best game ever made!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 7, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Witch hunter shorts combine ethnic strings (kemane + gadulka) with ordinary violins. So it's a mixed, weird timbre. Did I say I love The Witcher 3???


Ah, ok! I like the sound too but couldn't identify the difference. Probably because I didn't know about kemane and gadulka until know. Please excuse my ignorance!


----------



## artomatic (Nov 7, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> If all goes well we will probably release this week.




I am hoping all is going well!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 7, 2018)

artomatic said:


> I am hoping all is going well!



Everything went well.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 7, 2018)

Woot!


----------



## theStyg (Nov 7, 2018)

I've resisted several string libraries since my last big purchase. It was tough, but man... I think this is the library that finally gets to me.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 7, 2018)

theStyg said:


> I've resisted several string libraries since my last big purchase. It was tough, but man... I think this is the library that finally gets to me.


+1


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 8, 2018)

+1 oh boy, we have a winner here! The more I listen to the walkthroughs, the more my mouth just hangs open. Bring it on Strezov Sampling, bring it on! Even if this is the last library I'll ever buy, then happy days are here again!

Just hope it’s for Kontakt 5


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 8, 2018)

I may buy this library soley based on the aleatoric/horror elements.


----------



## AllanH (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm looking forward to the full spec and price. The demos are incredible.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## fiestared (Nov 8, 2018)

€799 !


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

back to my Black Friday budget...


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2018)

Good heavens, it's Berlin Strings territory.
Well, that's definitely cured my GAS for the time being.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 8, 2018)

Is this true?


----------



## Ermac (Nov 8, 2018)

Woooow, ok, searching for alternatives...


----------



## damcry (Nov 8, 2018)

I’m out


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 8, 2018)

Where do you get this info from?


----------



## Ermac (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/afflatus-chapter-I-strings.html


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 8, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Good heavens, it's Berlin Strings territory.
> Well, that's definitely cured my GAS for the time being.


Same here. I was expecting CSS territory. But at least I can cure my GAS with black friday sales.


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/afflatus-chapter-I-strings.html

It has been released! 

€649.00 intro. €799.00 regular price.


----------



## damcry (Nov 8, 2018)

On my account I can have 629eur (crossgrade price) ... But Tax to be added ...


----------



## artomatic (Nov 8, 2018)

Whoa!! That's crazy! I read somewhere that the pricing will be comparable to their other products? 
Will sadly have to pass for now...


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2018)

If only they went modular and offered the "Minimalist Strings" on their own.
I would grab those in a second.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 8, 2018)

_*"Additional content (Scene d' Amour Celli and First Chairs) available Q1 2019 as a free update for all registered users."*_

Nice! But yeah, way to expensive for me as a complete package to even consider.


----------



## rottoy (Nov 8, 2018)

MA-Simon said:


> _*"Additional content (Scene d' Amour Celli and First Chairs) available Q1 2019 as a free update for all registered users."*_
> 
> Nice!


I saw that and I have to admit that's a pretty damn tasty incentive to buy.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Nov 8, 2018)

About $740US at the intro price. I've paid a lot more than that for strings. And I've paid a lot less. There's obviously a lot of competition out there at this point, so the product would have to be holy crap good, or at least significantly better than other string packages to make me personally pull the trigger. But it's Strezov's library, he can charge whatever he wants. Probably not many of you here that had to go through the mental turmoil that was buying Miroslav Vitous string libraries for Roland S-760. Heck, even Peter Siedlaczek libraries were like $1,300. I think I paid $1,200-ish for LASS when it came out. Just saying, $740 isn't out of line for a complete string library... if it's your first staple/goto string library.


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/data/uploads/products/67b5f1fbbb96adfdf374a7b527e5f976.pdf

PDF


----------



## star.keys (Nov 8, 2018)

I was hoping to buy it but this price point.. sorry guys I think you are missing out on a trick, I'd strongly urge you to revisit your price


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 8, 2018)

Vita Et Musica said:


> About $740US at the intro price. I've paid a lot more than that for strings. And I've paid a lot less. There's obviously a lot of competition out there at this point, so the product would have to be holy crap good, or at least significantly better than other string packages to make me personally pull the trigger. But it's Strezov's library, he can charge whatever he wants. *Probably not many of you here that had to go through the mental turmoil *that was buying Miroslav Vitous string libraries for Roland S-760. Heck, even Peter Siedlaczek libraries were like $1,300. I think I paid $1,200-ish for LASS when it came out. Just saying, $740 isn't out of line for a complete string library... if it's your first staple/goto string library.



8Dio Adagio....
Spitfire Sable.... (now it's chamber strings)


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## fiestared (Nov 8, 2018)

Maybe there is hope, when I went to the site it was 799, now it's 649, we have to wait a bit to arrive to a human price...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 8, 2018)

Strezov Sampling are proud to announce the release of AFFLATUS Chapter I Strings. A Boutique and Thematic Collection of Virtual various String Ensembles. https://t.co/Q9mWKF0yqE





Intro Price 649 € ends Nov 27 (Normal Price 799 €)

Automatically stacked *Crossgrade Discounts* available upon Login for owners of Wotan Male Choir, Freyja Female Choir, Árva Children Choir, Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir, Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, Cornucopia String Ensembles 2 and Macabre Solo Strings.

*Additional content* (Scene d' Amour Celli and First Chairs) *available Q1 2019 as a free update* for all registered users.

*Overview:*


*Boutique Thematic String Collection*
*Auto Divisi in combination with Polyphonic True Legato*
*Various sizes of different String and Mixed Ensembles from 40 Players to Chamber to Quartet*
*Expertly tailored Thematic Ensembles suitable for Contemporary to Golden Age Style film soundtracks, TV, Videogame and Pop music*
*25 Polyphonic True Legato Bowings*
*Custom Organic Sound Design Section with seperate mixable Elements*
*Playable Aleatoric Articulations*
*Three microphone positions Close, Decca, Hall (Two on Mixed Ensembles)*
*Over 150 different Playable Articulations*
*Powered by Native Instrument's free Kontakt Player and NKS compatible*


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok. That’s a higher price than I was expecting/hoping for. But as above (@Vita Et Musica) I’m not sure I can swing this at the chosen price point (will check cross-grade pricing) but that’s in no way a reflection on the product or Strezov. I’ve always enjoyed their libraries and if it’s a pro tool aimed at pro industry users (I am not) then it isn’t an outrageous price if it delivers what you need. Just my 2c.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 8, 2018)

for clarification is first chairs for all string sections?


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 8, 2018)

Love the demos. But for me it is just all over the place. There are 4-5 interesing patches I would love to use, but the rest I can do "good or close enough" with the libraries I have. What I was hoping for was a contender to Spitfires latest dry divisi strings. But there are only legatos. I am not even shure if there are shorts at all for all the divisi sections. So for me this is more of a symphobia for strings then a workhorse library.

I mean, if I could cherry pick certain styles like the performance samples is offering, this would be more appealing for me.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

what is the price for


StrezovSampling said:


> *Crossgrade Discounts*


 ??


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 8, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> but that’s in no way a reflection on the product or Strezov. I’ve always enjoyed their libraries and if it’s a pro tool aimed at pro industry users (I am not) then it isn’t an outrageous price if it delivers what you need.


Yes, exactly this. Price is probably fair, but I just do not need most of it.


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 8, 2018)

StrezovSampling said: ↑
*Crossgrade Discounts*



JEPA said:


> what is the price for
> ??



The more libraries you have purchased from them in the past, the more of a discount you get.


----------



## damcry (Nov 8, 2018)

I have Freyja and Wotan ... It gives me 20eur discount


----------



## Saxer (Nov 8, 2018)

samplestuff said:


> https://www.strezov-sampling.com/data/uploads/products/67b5f1fbbb96adfdf374a7b527e5f976.pdf
> 
> PDF


What a list! Pricing seems very fair...


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 8, 2018)

wow, well that was certainly not what I was expecting. Saying that it will be their most expensive library and that it will be priced comparable to their other libraries, where does that mean twice as much as their most expensive library, Arva? I was thinking, oh, so maybe 100EUR more? Kind of strange. Yeah, in actuality, based on the library, it probably is worth that much. But how in the heck does it compare with the pricing of their current libraries? It's double their most expensive. Oh well, they can do what they want  Just feel a little taken through a roller coaster ride.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 8, 2018)

star.keys said:


> I was hoping to buy it but this price point.. sorry guys I think you are missing out on a trick, I'd strongly urge you to revisit your price



To be honest, I saw these kind of comments coming... When I first realized, what Afflatus can do, I expected it to cost around 1000 bucks. Not sure if you guys can only nearly conceive how much work it is to create such a huge library. Have you seen how much material there is inside? There's not a single string library out there that comes even close to this one.

You can't get a Ferrari for the price of Chevrolet, that should be clear. Maybe YOU should revisit your expectations. To literally force the developers to drop the price, just because you can't afford it, is REALLY bold.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 8, 2018)

Stevie said:


> To be honest, I saw these kind of comments coming... When I first realized, what Afflatus can do, I expected it to cost around 1000 bucks. Not sure if you guys can only nearly conceive how much work it is to create such a huge library. Have you seen how much material there is inside? There's not a single string library out there that comes even close to this one.
> 
> You can't get a Ferrari for the price of Chevrolet, that should be clear. Maybe YOU should revisit your expectations. To literally force the developers to drop the price, just because you can't afford it, is REALLY bold.


Well, it just puts out of the reach of the struggling artist, that's all. Sure, fair price for those who can afford it. It's just based on the comments, I feel the developer was leading us to believe it was going to be a little more than Arva --read my previous post. I do agree with you though, it probably is worth that. Just a little let down that it's out of our price range, that's it.


----------



## theStyg (Nov 8, 2018)

Crossgrades, huh? Maybe now's a good time to start snagging some more of those Strezov libraries I've had my eye on (BEO and the Next-Gen Choirs especially). Still, the price isn't what I expected, and seems to have thrown most for a bit of a loop.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

theStyg said:


> Crossgrades, huh? Maybe now's a good time to start snagging some more of those Strezov libraries I've had my eye on (BEO and the Next-Gen Choirs especially). Still, the price isn't what I expected, and seems to have thrown most for a bit of a loop.





damcry said:


> I have Freyja and Wotan ... It gives me 20eur discount


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

Brainworx bx_meter $10 !!!


----------



## midiman (Nov 8, 2018)

There are some things I loved in the library like Scene D'amour and Minimalist strings, however I probably just don't need a lot of the rest of the stuff. I would really prefer they released this as a modular library. To pull the trigger on a 799 euros string library I would need to be in love with all parts of the library, which I am not from what I heard so far. Also I am surprised to see this price given that Strezov himself posted on his youtube channel that the price would be similar to their other libraries. that would be in the range of 350 to 499. This is more than double, so NOT similar to their other libs... This price is a surprise for me as it looks it is also for several other here. For somebody without any string library it would make sense to buy this, but for some of us who have spent 1000's in string libraries over the years and have almost everything, it does not make sense. I would love to have certain sections of the library, but to pay 650 or 799 for just a few parts I am interested makes no sense financially. I was hoping for this to be priced similar to Metropolis Ark, or Albion. Oh well. 

Anyway I will probably have to wait on this and see how reviews from other users will speak about the price/value of the library. But waiting will also means loosing the intro special price. Probably going to wait for a distant future discount.

I wish good luck to Strezov with the Lib though. He is an amazing developer.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 8, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Well, it just puts out of the reach of the struggling artist, that's all. Sure, fair price for those who can afford it. It's just based on the comments, I feel the developer was leading us to believe it was going to be a little more than Arva --read my previous post. I do agree with you though, it probably is worth that. Just a little let down that it's out of our price range, that's it.



Sorry, didn't want to come across like "if you can't afford it, your problem". That was not my intention. But I regard it from a different perspective. These guys have put a lot of effort and money in ther product of love. It would be such a shame if they weren't able to create even more awesome libraries because they sell it for 199€. Given the amount of instruments: let's say, they have been working on this library for maybe over a year. That would mean: working for one year without a salary. 

This reminds me of LASS, 10 years ago. I paid the full price of $1000 back then, because I love the Andrew's attitude (he is really a great guy) and I knew the product would be awesome. I felt that I invested the money in the right spot. Same with Strezov. They are nothing but awesome people who deserve every penny for their hard work.


----------



## zolhof (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey fellas, now that Afflatus is officialy released, how about leaving the price discussion to the alternative thread? It doesn't seem fair to the developer, especially after all their hard work (look at that PDF list, it's crazy), to have this price talk shift the focus from the release itself in a commercial announcement thread.

Looking forward to hearing user opinions and demos!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 8, 2018)

Agreed


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2018)

Super agreed, this is why the Sample Talk forum exists


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 8, 2018)

zolhof said:


> Hey fellas, now that Afflatus is officialy released, how about leaving the price discussion to the alternative thread? It doesn't seem fair to the developer, especially after all their hard work (look at that PDF list, it's crazy), to have this price talk shift the focus from the release itself in a commercial announcement thread.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing user opinions and demos!


This will be the last thing I say about this. To your point, and to be fair, we were speculating about the price in previous posts, and the developer participated in those discussions, including giving us hints --saying that it would be their most expensive (most expense at that point Arva, at 349EUR) and that it would be comparable to their other libraries. That seems to imply maybe a little more than Arva. So now that those hints do not seem to match the price, we can't say anything? It just seems a little odd to me. I'm done now. Great library regardless of the price.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 8, 2018)

Stevie said:


> To be honest, I saw these kind of comments coming... When I first realized, what Afflatus can do, I expected it to cost around 1000 bucks. Not sure if you guys can only nearly conceive how much work it is to create such a huge library. Have you seen how much material there is inside? There's not a single string library out there that comes even close to this one.
> 
> You can't get a Ferrari for the price of Chevrolet, that should be clear. Maybe YOU should revisit your expectations. To literally force the developers to drop the price, just because you can't afford it, is REALLY bold.



So you think that all those people that are rejecting the product cannot 'afford' it? Grow up my friend...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 8, 2018)

star.keys said:


> So you think that all those people that are rejecting the product cannot 'afford' it? Grow up my friend...



Nope, not intending to grow up.
And AFAIR, we are not friends and never will


----------



## star.keys (Nov 8, 2018)

Stevie said:


> Nope, not intending to grow up.
> And AFAIR, we are not friends and never will


I'm glad... stay away then


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

Stop the drama. I invite you to aplaude and congratulate Strezov for such an impressive String library! We wish you all the best for forthcoming developments and i hope some day i can buy your library!

Best,
Jorge


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2018)

Latest video wasn't posted yet here I think?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2018)

Given what is there - this is a fair price. 3-4 years ago, this SAME product would be pushing 1K.


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

compare it to Emotional Violin €199 and then you understand...


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

NoamL said:


> Latest video wasn't posted yet here I think?




it's simply incredible... Heroine Strings took me in a trip to film fantasies. What a sound!


----------



## JEPA (Nov 8, 2018)

boah.... Quartet SFZ


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2018)

quick summary of the last 3rd of the library

"ensemble strings" (not mixes of other content in the library - it's various size string ensembles recorded in unison with the sections orchestrated across the keyboard)
*SEVERAL kinds of shorts* with different moods! Bitey downbow spiccatos ("*Psychatto*"), short staccatos ("*Roofchase*"), lighter brushed shorts ("*Heroine*"), slightly bouncy staccato/spiccato hybrid ("*Contemporary*"), and short sforzandos from a string quartet (*Qtet Sfz*). This is in addition to the single short length (spiccato) in the "main" section of the library. 

Then also a bunch of pre-orchestrated (Symphobia is a good comparison point) ensembles. Full strings pizzicato, low strings + saxes + low piano stabs, col legno with sticks in octaves, col legno in unison with spiccatos, instrument slaps, col legno clusters, more ensemble string shorts plus divisi!
tenutos and marcatos with a *huge 50 piece ensemble* probably my favorite sound in this section of the library 

"Christmas Strings" - violas & cellos unison with alto sax!
"Shark Strings" - variable length staccatos, marcatos, AND legatos, of low strings + piano in unison. Sounds completely authentic to the real thing 
Vintage strings (V1+V2 and Vla+Cello) con sord and divisi. The vintage strings if anything sound even better than the Scene D'Amour ones if you want to go for that truly classic post war Hollywood sound.
finally 2 traditional "everything put on the keyboard for sketching" mixed ensembles of Lush Strings and Minimalist Strings from the other section of the library
a huge amount of excellent content I think...


----------



## cola2410 (Nov 8, 2018)

NoamL said:


> quick summary of the last 3rd of the library
> 
> "ensemble strings" (not mixes of other content in the library - it's various size string ensembles recorded in unison with the sections orchestrated across the keyboard)
> *SEVERAL kinds of shorts* with different moods! Bitey downbow spiccatos ("*Psychatto*"), short staccatos ("*Roofchase*"), lighter brushed shorts ("*Heroine*"), slightly bouncy staccato/spiccato hybrid ("*Contemporary*"), and short sforzandos from a string quartet (*Qtet Sfz*). This is in addition to the single short length (spiccato) in the "main" section of the library.
> ...



Vintage Strings patch in the Ensembles demo - this is what I've never heard before from any strings library, no question for me. It's not just "beautiful" (sorry SF), it's so alive and emotional.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah, this is one of those moments when you contemplate selling everything you can to afford this. It is utterly inspiring to me and I could see this as one of the most important purchases if I end up having enough for it before the dealine.


----------



## cola2410 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Yeah, this is one of those moments when you contemplate selling everything you can to afford this. It is utterly inspiring to me and I could see this as one of the most important purchases if I end up having enough for it before the dealine.



BTW if we compare in EUR - OT main strings 840 + first chair (Strezov promised to include free) 299
SF main 799
So it's in the same league but honestly it sounds like BHCT multiplied with many composer styles covered, very diverse and appealing.
And just listen to what Anze Rozman did with BHCT (he actually joined HZ team at Bleeding Fingers)

I only hope George continues following this path and does updates/extensions for Strings and makes Brass and Woods the same way. More styles and colors please and if with brass and woods - I'd expect combinations started with Spectrotone then modern.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow, this amount of variation will bow up every template!


----------



## midiman (Nov 8, 2018)

How many GBs is the size of all content? Could not find it on the website or PDF. Thanks.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 8, 2018)

midiman said:


> How many GBs is the size of all content? Could not find it on the website or PDF. Thanks.



64 GB installed on disk, 123+GB needed to install (because it has to download, then extract).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 8, 2018)

cola2410 said:


> BTW if we compare in EUR - OT main strings 840 + first chair (Strezov promised to include free) 299
> SF main 799
> So it's in the same league but honestly it sounds like BHCT multiplied with many composer styles covered, very diverse and appealing.
> And just listen to what Anze Rozman did with BHCT (he actually joined HZ team at Bleeding Fingers)
> ...


I guess I missed a mention of 'first chairs'???? Can you point me to that.


----------



## samplestuff (Nov 8, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> I guess I missed a mention of 'first chairs'???? Can you point me to that.



https://www.strezov-sampling.com/pr...Hs6DWbZwz797CWRTv3DQofBqpsHJ-T4wJDZku3y1uzI6c

Bottom of the product page:

*Additional content (Scene d' Amour Celli and First Chairs) available Q1 2019 as a free update for all registered users.*


----------



## Strezov (Nov 8, 2018)

Yep, we've read all your feedback regarding first chairs, scene d'amour cellos (aaaaand might be something else there, I just wouldn't help myself). Right now discussing how to do that with NI (encoding, etc.) and what the most painless solution for users would be. This month I finished an animation short and 120-minutes-of-music production and *I thought* I would have December off... but turns out we will have quite a few weeks of recording - Afflatus extra content, Storm Choir 3 (yes, this is coming and we'll rerecord the material, optimize and make it similar to our Next-Gen choir series) and another two cool projects that we're working on.

Hi, my name is George and I have a problem.

P.S.
Hopefully I'm still married around Christmas.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Yep, we've read all your feedback regarding first chairs, scene d'amour cellos (aaaaand might be something else there, I just wouldn't help myself). Right now discussing how to do that with NI (encoding, etc.) and what the most painful solution for users would be. This month I finished an animation short and 120-minutes-of-music production and *I thought* I would have December off... but turns out we will have quite a few weeks of recording - Afflatus extra content, Storm Choir 3 (yes, this is coming and we'll rerecord the material, optimize and make it similar to our Next-Gen choir series) and another two cool projects that we're working on.
> 
> Hi, my name is George and I have a problem.
> 
> ...


Come on George. You are the VST King. Give us our food. We need your libraries. So good. And congratulations for Afflatus. Fantastic release. Man.....such a sound !!! 
I imagine the amount of work.......You deserve holidays.....NOW !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 8, 2018)

The POLYLEGATO and DIVISI : we all need that. Fantastic !!!


----------



## FinGael (Nov 9, 2018)

Is the crossgrade offer permanent or limited in time?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 9, 2018)

FinGael said:


> Is the crossgrade offer permanent or limited in time?



It's permanent.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 9, 2018)

Craig Sharmat said:


> for clarification is first chairs for all string sections?



Violins 1, Violins 2, Violas, Celli and Basses. So 5 Soloists.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> It's permanent.



Is the Crossgrade open only to 'Strings' Library owners ? I have Storm Choir, but only Crossgrades show for SC2.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Is the Crossgrade open only to 'Strings' Library owners ? I have Storm Choir, but only Crossgrades show for SC2.



No it isn't. All choirs are included. If it somehow doesn't show up or you bought it from another retailer, please reach out to our support. They will help you out.


----------



## robgb (Nov 9, 2018)

I like what I hear. If I were in the market for yet another string library, this would be a contender.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 9, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Is the Crossgrade open only to 'Strings' Library owners ? I have Storm Choir, but only Crossgrades show for SC2.



As far as I read there is no crossgrade for Storm Choir owners - 1 or 2. Only from these libraries: Wotan Male Choir, Freyja Female Choir, Árva Children Choir, Rhodope 2 Ethnic Bulgarian Choir, Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, Cornucopia String Ensembles 2 and Macabre Solo Strings.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2018)

I just listened to all the demos. Apart from "Scene d'amour" by Jean-Gabriel Raynaud, which is a beautiful piece with generally very nice sounding strings (although the legato sounds unconnected and somewhat non-existant - don't know if this can be helped in programming), there's a worrying aspect to the sound that I would love to know is really there or if it is just a result of compression on the Soundcloud files.

E.g. in "Pictures of You" by Piotr Musial the violins sound pretty phasey and compressed in many instances. For example at 0:30 to 0:45. And again from 1:03 there is just this strangely compressed/phased sound to especially the higher notes. Is this caused by the recording process, the mixing process or the Soundcloud conversion?

I think it is very crucial to know if this is the composer's mixing being at fault, the original recordings/mixes or just the upload. So if you would be able to post just a part of it, maybe just the violins as a good mp3 alone, without any post-processing that could have screwed things up.

Same thing in "The Great Adventure" by Jean-Gabriel Raynaud. Listen e.g. from 0:45-1:00 and the string sound gets very messy and like it was compressed to hell, especially violas/cellos here.

Listening from 1:25, the choir and snare drums show the same artifacts so hopefully this is just Soundcloud over compressing things.

Hope someone from Strezov can clear this up.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 10, 2018)

hi Simon, can't speak for the demo writers and their mixing process. We haven't added ANY compression on the samples, thenmixing is just level balance and panning. We try to avoid FX like the plague... no tuning, melodyne too - imo that ruins the "feel"...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2018)

Strezov said:


> hi Simon, can't speak for the demo writers and their mixing process. We haven't added ANY compression on the samples, thenmixing is just level balance and panning. We try to avoid FX like the plague... no tuning, melodyne too - imo that ruins the "feel"...



Hi. I didn't suspect you did, I am thinking either 1) The recording process caused this phasing/compression sound (hopefully not) or 2) The composer's mixing process did it (over/wrong use of various plugins) or 3) Soundcloud compression did it. I am leaning mostly to (3) because it happens with the choir/snares too.

Which is why it would be so great to get some raw mp3-files to listen to. Because if it really sounds like this out of the box... uhm... then something went really wrong in the recordings. And I have a hard time believeing that. Would it be possible to get some non-Soundcloud snippets somehow?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 10, 2018)

Dammit... these Roofchase Strings sound so connected! Superb shorts! 
 

Overall so much great stuff in this library... 

@ 6:12 - these shorts are very great too! Great sound out of the box. 
@ 9:08 - Yes!! Thomas Bergersen will be buying!  
@ 12:18 - wonderful silky violins!


----------



## JGRaynaud (Nov 10, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> I just listened to all the demos. Apart from "Scene d'amour" by Jean-Gabriel Raynaud, which is a beautiful piece with generally very nice sounding strings (although the legato sounds unconnected and somewhat non-existant - don't know if this can be helped in programming), there's a worrying aspect to the sound that I would love to know is really there or if it is just a result of compression on the Soundcloud files.
> 
> E.g. in "Pictures of You" by Piotr Musial the violins sound pretty phasey and compressed in many instances. For example at 0:30 to 0:45. And again from 1:03 there is just this strangely compressed/phased sound to especially the higher notes. Is this caused by the recording process, the mixing process or the Soundcloud conversion?
> 
> ...



Hey Simon, regarding the mix process on Scene d'Amour and The Great Adventure I can probably answer at some levels.

On Scene d'Amour, it's undressed, meaning there is no EQ, no reverb apart the built-in one, and no panning made in Cubase ( I just panned the close mics directly in the patches), so it's basically out of the box. Also no mastering on it.

On The Great Adventure : there is no panning except the close mics (and some french horns with panning because one specific library Iuse for the brass has been recorded centred), some little eq but not a lot, just one reverb per section, and a little (not loud) compression per section. Then the mastering that added more compression on the final file. I have to say that in my opinion Soundcloud damaged a bit the mix on this one, but maybe I did something wrong too.

On the part you mentioned (00:45 to 1:00), I used the lush strings patches + a soft layering of the Scene d'Amour patches to have a sound a bit more "old" (on the timings I had for the video teaser "a romantic kiss scene" was mentionned here, so I wanted a more golden age sound) Maybe this layering could be the explaination too. Or it could be my mastering since I'm not an expert at this level 

Here is the file I sent to Strezov Sampling, so you can hear it without the Soundcloud compression : https://www.dropbox.com/s/ninz4lhl59oy6aq/JGR_TheGreatAdventure.wav?dl=0

Let me know if you want more informations.


----------



## grandgooroo (Nov 10, 2018)

Hello !

An fast legato passage patch (for exemple runs) is it planned ?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2018)

modiel said:


> Hey Simon, regarding the mix process on Scene d'Amour and The Great Adventure I can probably answer at some levels.
> 
> Here is the file I sent to Strezov Sampling, so you can hear it without the Soundcloud compression : https://www.dropbox.com/s/ninz4lhl59oy6aq/JGR_TheGreatAdventure.wav?dl=0
> 
> Let me know if you want more informations.



Thank you for your thorough answer, very much appreciated! I will take a listen to your dropbox file later today/tomorrow - hopefully that will clear things up! Thanks again!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 10, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> I just listened to all the demos. Apart from "Scene d'amour" by Jean-Gabriel Raynaud, which is a beautiful piece with generally very nice sounding strings (although the legato sounds unconnected and somewhat non-existant - don't know if this can be helped in programming), there's a worrying aspect to the sound that I would love to know is really there or if it is just a result of compression on the Soundcloud files.
> 
> E.g. in "Pictures of You" by Piotr Musial the violins sound pretty phasey and compressed in many instances. For example at 0:30 to 0:45. And again from 1:03 there is just this strangely compressed/phased sound to especially the higher notes. Is this caused by the recording process, the mixing process or the Soundcloud conversion?
> 
> ...


Hmm... can't in any way hear what you're hearing.
I think the strings in "Pictures of You" sound great. Nothing that sounds like phasing or over-compression to me...

Maybe you indeed hear the soundcloud compression (they compress to 128 kbps - best quality for mp3 is 320 kbps!) and I (and others) already got used to it.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 10, 2018)

DarkestShadow said:


> Hmm... can't in any way hear what you're hearing.
> I think the strings in "Pictures of You" sound great. Nothing that sounds like phasing or over-compression to me...
> 
> Maybe you indeed hear the soundcloud compression (they compress to 128 kbps - best quality for mp3 is 320 kbps!) and I (and others) already got used to it.




Right. If it is indeed 128kbps (constant) that should explain it. Thankfully I have not gotten used to it so I can hear how crappy it sounds.


----------



## midiman (Nov 10, 2018)

@StrezovSampling
I have a question: Which basses patch would I use if I was to do a composition/arrangement with the Minimalist Strings and need more low end. The Lush Basses are too strong and upfront, and don't seem like a good match? As I hear you are making plans and decisions on what to add in the future to Afflatus, I wanted to ask if there a possibility of adding Minimalist Basses in the future? I think it would be really nice. These strings are so deep and cinematic, and I really miss the matching soft Basses to add the low end. The library is really impressive, and deserving of the term Boutique. I am very close to taking the plunge, after realizing there is a Loyalty discount added because of my previous purchases. I think that is a really nice thing. Thanks for all the hard work you and the team obviously put into it. The more I listen to the demos the more I am impressed. #nextgen


----------



## JGRaynaud (Nov 10, 2018)

midiman said:


> @StrezovSampling
> I have a question: Which basses patch would I use if I was to do a composition/arrangement with the Minimalist Strings and need more low end. The Lush Basses are too strong and upfront, and don't seem like a good match? As I hear you are making plans and decisions on what to add in the future to Afflatus, I wanted to ask if there a possibility of adding Minimalist Basses in the future? I think it would be really nice. These strings are so deep and cinematic, and I really miss the matching soft Basses to add the low end. The library is really impressive, and deserving of the term Boutique. I am very close to taking the plunge, after realizing there is a Loyalty discount added because of my previous purchases. I think that is a really nice thing. Thanks for all the hard work you and the team obviously put into it. The more I listen to the demos the more I am impressed. #nextgen



Have you tried the lush basses using not just the modwheel but also the expression at a low intensity ? It should do the trick. In my memory, Nathan Einhorn used the lush basses on his demo Snowfall for the minimalist strings to add the low ends. I should ask him again, but I'm pretty sure he told me he used it.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 10, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Violins 1, Violins 2, Violas, Celli and Basses. So 5 Soloists.



Can you clarify if this first chairs will include your polylegato in an ensemble patch?. I.e. I can play 4 parts with two hands and the engine will intelligently assign separate legato lines to each violin, viola and cello???


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Nov 10, 2018)

modiel said:


> Have you tried the lush basses using not just the modwheel but also the expression at a low intensity ? It should do the trick. In my memory, Nathan Einhorn used the lush basses on his demo Snowfall for the minimalist strings to add the low ends. I should ask him again, but I'm pretty sure he told me he used it.



Yeah I used the Lush Basses on my demo (and the pizz in the final part), if you put the CC1 all the way down and play mostly with the expression, you can get them to blend pretty nicely with the minimalist strings


----------



## NoamL (Nov 10, 2018)

Welcome to VI-C Nathan and great demo!


----------



## Nathan Einhorn (Nov 10, 2018)

Thank you very much !


----------



## midiman (Nov 10, 2018)

Nathan Einhorn said:


> Yeah I used the Lush Basses on my demo (and the pizz in the final part), if you put the CC1 all the way down and play mostly with the expression, you can get them to blend pretty nicely with the minimalist strings



I really liked your demo piece for Afflatus. And Welcome to the forum!


----------



## David Tardy (Nov 10, 2018)

@StrezovSampling 
I just purchased AFFLATUS Chapter One 2 days ago and LOVE IT. The only thing that is very frustrating is not being to sustain notes or chords using my sustain pedal on the patches that do not use the sustain pedal to trigger divisi. For example: the Ensemble Patches: Lush Strings KS, Minimalist Strings Legato etc. Is there a way to do this in Kontakt 6 itself? Will there be a fix or update for this? PLEASE say there is.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi David, sadly in order for us to use the polyphonic legato, we had to disable the sustain pedal - sort of like a sacrifice for the greater good. What comes to mind would be to automatically enable sustain whenever you disable the true legato?


----------



## David Tardy (Nov 10, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Hi David, sadly in order for us to use the polyphonic legato, we had to disable the sustain pedal - sort of like a sacrifice for the greater good. What comes to mind would be to automatically enable sustain whenever you disable the true legato?



Thank you Mr Strezov for your quick response. I love the library completely. How do I enable the sustain when disabling the true legato. How do I disable the true legato? Sorry, I am fairly new to Kontakt Instruments. Thank you and the entire Strezov team for your extremely hard work and impeccable sound libraries. I am also LOVING Storm Choirs 2!!!


----------



## David Tardy (Nov 10, 2018)

David Tardy said:


> Thank you Mr Strezov for your quick response. I love the library completely. How do I enable the sustain when disabling the true legato. How do I disable the true legato? Sorry, I am fairly new to Kontakt Instruments. Thank you and the entire Strezov team for your extremely hard work and impeccable sound libraries. I am also LOVING Storm Choirs 2!!!





Strezov said:


> Hi David, sadly in order for us to use the polyphonic legato, we had to disable the sustain pedal - sort of like a sacrifice for the greater good. What comes to mind would be to automatically enable sustain whenever you disable the true legato?


LOL. I am actually using Afflatus now and I am on the Minimalist Strings Legato Ensemble patch. I turned off the Legato Button, but I do not know how to enable the sustain pedal... or is that something I must do in the Midi editing in Logic?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi David, we'll have to program this in a future update in order for it to work. We'll quite possibly make an update on playability before we address the new patches and instruments. I'm noting this one down! 

---


prodigalson said:


> Can you clarify if this first chairs will include your polylegato in an ensemble patch?. I.e. I can play 4 parts with two hands and the engine will intelligently assign separate legato lines to each violin, viola and cello???



Sorry, @prodigalson , missed this one. Yes, I think we can make polylegato work like this. It will probably be in an ensemble patch and the auto-orchestration will be quite simple (based on note ranges). Those will be also recorded in Sections, so you will have an option to do it manually. 

Best,
George


----------



## David Tardy (Nov 10, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Hi David, we'll have to program this in a future update in order for it to work. We'll quite possibly make an update on playability before we address the new patches and instruments. I'm noting this one down!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Thank you Mr. Strezov! Blessings to you and your team


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 11, 2018)

@StrezovSampling
I am downloading Afflatus, can't wait to play...
I already own Wotan and Freyja, which I love, but I don't know how to use breath controller (cc2) instead modulation wheel for dynamics.
Is it possible in these three libraries?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 11, 2018)

The only thing that comes to mind would be to change the parameters in the DAW host or hardware (for instance I believe Komplete Kontrol has the ability to switch parameter information). However, since a lit of people asked for that already *we are adding this advanced option (CC1->CC2) in the first update. *Thank you!


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 11, 2018)

Strezov said:


> The only thing that comes to mind would be to change the parameters in the DAW host or hardware (for instance I believe Komplete Kontrol has the ability to switch parameter information). However, since a lit of people asked for that already *we are adding this advanced option (CC1->CC2) in the first update. *Thank you!


Great, thanks!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm seriously loving the sound of this library. Damn that exchange rate!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 11, 2018)

@Nicola74 if you use Logic X try this in the *MIDI Scripter*


```
function HandleMIDI(event) {
if (event instanceof ControlChange && event.number == 2) {event.number = 1; event.send();}
else event.send();
}
```

This takes any breath controller and transforms it in a modwheel for Afflatus.

If I didn't understand you correctly, this script....


```
function HandleMIDI(event) {
if (event instanceof ControlChange && event.number == 1) {event.number = 2; event.send();}
else event.send();
}
```

...does the opposite, when you move the modwheel it will send breath controller information to Afflatus instead.


----------



## Nicola74 (Nov 11, 2018)

NoamL said:


> @Nicola74 if you use Logic X try this in the *MIDI Scripter*
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hi Noam,
Thanks for the suggestion, but I use Cubase in Windows...
Strezov wrote here that breath controller will be implemented with the next update.
Thanks again, all the best!


----------



## Saxer (Nov 11, 2018)

NoamL said:


> if you use Logic X try this in the *MIDI Scripter*



Probably much less elegant but it's really easy to use Logic's Modifier midi plugin for that too.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 11, 2018)

BTW, I remember that you could do this internally in Cubase with MIDI transformer (I think): 

Won't be in the studio till tomorrow eve Sofia time but let me know if this might help you till we implement it...


----------



## Saxer (Nov 11, 2018)

I use breath controller a lot and it's easy to translate CC2 to CC1 or simply change the output of the breath controller to CC1 (what I mostly do). But especially for breath controller it would be useful to have a "to silence" function in the library. It just 'feels' more natural. It's also possible to add an automatic CC11 curve to CC1 or learn the Kontakt main volume to CC1 and set the %-amount in Kontakt's midi automation tab. There are always a lot of ways. But a 'to silence' function would make it easier. It would also rise the possible dynamic range without riding parallel CC11.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 11, 2018)

[edit: I've pulled my review of Afflatus for personal reasons. I apologize for the inconvenience this may cause some of you. For those interested in my opinions, I stand by my previous posts in both this thread and the thread at Sample Talk about how much I love this library. Thanks for understanding.]

-C

​


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 11, 2018)

So tempted to buy this right now. Even the pads sound really good, and the fact that you can turn off/on the different elements really gives it that extra edge.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 11, 2018)

AFFLATUS Chapter 1 Boutique Thematic Strings is positioned at a higher price level. As Strezov Sampling is well known for their choir and percussive libraries you get different reactions in forums compared to the "take my money hype" that is seen with another publisher. AFFLATUS is one of the top libraries and I doubt that we do see a drama like earlier this year when a different similar library was released.

One of the best reviews out there is Cory's AFFLATUS Review. Cory has published the first review which does do the library justice and presents the library in a completely reasonable way.


----------



## re-peat (Nov 12, 2018)

The two video reviews/overviews/walkthroughs that have appeared thus far — Chris’s and Cory’s — are both a bit too awe-struck and reverential, I find. As if Afflatus is manna from String Library Heaven. A flawless game-changer. Which, in my opinion, is far from the case.

As I mentioned in a previous post, I think Afflatus is certainly a great and versatile collection of strings samples, but sadly, locked in uncontrollable patches and limited greatly, in my opinion anyway, by the all-too-overbearing ‘vision’ of its developer.

Moreover, it’s got a peculiar sound which, I’m sure, won’t please all tastes. If, for example, you’re looking for a glossy ‘expensive’ Hollywood-ish stringssound (as they cook it up in a.o. Los Angeles and London), Afflatus — despite being clearly score-oriented in its design (to my mind, annoyingly so) — contains very little to get excited about.

The sound of Afflatus is, to my ears, more the sound of a 70’s or 80’s continental European film orchestra. Noticeably thinner and cheaper sounding than the full, rich, high-end, widescreen L.A./London-sound we’ve come to associate with the contemporary silver screen. It’s the sonic equivalent of the difference between VHS and Blueray. Afflatus, to my ears, is positioned more in the VHS area of that comparison. (In that respect, Afflatus reminds me of many of Sonokinetic’s libraries that also have a slightly dated, not-quite-top-of-the-game, European sound.)

(That somewhat backwards-looking 'movie music'-philosphy behind Afflatus is also apparent in the choice of films its patches reference. It’s nearly all stuff from several decades ago.)

Now, I happen to rather like this quaint, retro-ish sound, so Afflatus’ sonic stamp doesn’t bother me at all, but I do think it’s worth pointing out that it is what it is, to prevent disappointment among those who consider a purchase.

What *does* bother me though, and rather a lot, is the near complete absence of any options to mould the contents of this library to one’s own musical preferences and control its behaviour.
To give just one example: many of the spicc/short patches are programmed in such a way that they have a very narrow dynamic range. (For those who own Afflatus: try, say, the Violins II Spicc patch to hear what I mean.) I suppose the developer must have had good reasons for doing it this way, but for the life of me, I can’t even guess what those reasons might have been, and I find it terribly frustrating. And even more frustrating is the fact that there is absolutely nothing I can do about it. There’s no parameter to control the dynamic response, and the patch is locked. And nearly all of the short articulation patches don’t even respond to #11 either, which means that the only control you have over them is ‘volume’. Not quite what you hope to find in a 2018 sample library, I’d say. Especially when the number of velocity layers in many of these patches rarely exceeds 2 (unless my ears deceive me).

Suppose I want to modulate the attack via velocity? Can’t do it. Suppose I want to control the decay of the tenuto’s? Can’t do it. Suppose I want to lower the sustain in the longs, to obtain a more portato-like articulation? Sorry, no can do. Suppose I want to change the level of the half-sections in the combined patches? No. Or suppose I want to write a line for the Chamber Violins spicc without the rest of the ensemble interfering? Again … not possible. And, sadly, there are just way too many of these questions that have been popping up in my head to which the answer is invariably: no, that’s not an option.

That last question, the one about the Chamber Violins spicc’s, brings me to another serious problem, and that is the strong ensemble-oriented concept of Afflatus. While this has a number of advantages and conveniences, there’s one major problem and that is that you’re stuck with how the 4 sections of the string orchestra are spread out over the ensemble. Wouldn’t be a problem if all of the ensemble articulations were also available for the individual sections, but they aren’t. So if you want to play, say, a cello part with the ‘Contemporary Strings’, everytime you venture into basses or violas territory, these two sections will join in as well, no matter whether that is what you want or not. And again: there’s nothing you can do about this.
Especially for those who take their orchestration technique seriously and want to adhere to the established principles of orchestration in their writing, these ‘hard-wired’ ensembles will quicky prove something of a disappointment.

Despite all of the above though, Afflatus is, in my view, a success. It does contain several ‘golden patches’ — things which you’ll look for in vain in other string libraries — and I do remain of the opinion that it is very much worth its considerable price. But … you *really* have to like the way it sounds. If you’re even in the smallest doubt about that, I would cautiously suggest to look elsewhere.

And to the developer: *please* open up the patches. Or, at least, provide open alternatives for a selection of the current patches, particularly the ensembles and section-shorts. That would instantly increase the appeal, power and versatily of Afflatus to no end. And I, for one, would be immensely grateful. Thanks.

_


----------



## Strezov (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi re-peat, would you be OK if we talked on Skype/Facebook one of these days? I'd love to hear your opinion of the library, send me a message if you're open to this. We'd definitely address the issues - already our programmer Alex started working on a couple of things (we'll introduce them ASAP, before recording the new material for Q1 2019): 
1. trying to make they poly legato work with the sustain pedal (this might introduce issues so we really want it to be perfect, no hanging notes, etc) OR turning sustain when legato or overlap is turned off.
2. CC#11 for short patches
3. niente button 
4. adding sordino emulation to other instruments too
5. switch between CC#1 to CC#2
6. adding CC# for microphone positions for those that don't have Komplete Kontrol keyboards (you can tweak all GUI controls from there btw)

Actually having the library unlocked shouldn't be a problem, we just never received a request like that before. We just uploaded what we received from NI. 

I would argue about the 'cheap' sound of the European orchestra vs. London/LA; for instance a lot of RC productions go to Syncron stage, in Bulgaria Four For Music recorded The Crown S2, Ripper street, etc. Two Steps From Hell records in Prague/Sofia... So I would argue that the sound is cheap and bad. Different - hell yes. I wouldn't say for instance this wonderful musician Svetlin Roussev:  has a cheap and not-quite-of-the-game sound. This is of course a completely different topic, which I'd love to discuss over a beer sometime


----------



## re-peat (Nov 12, 2018)

No problem talking about this a little further if you like, Mr. Strezov, but I don't do social media — never have and never will — nor Skype. But we can e-mail of course. I'll try and get in touch with you through your company's website. (I don’t do PM’s here either, I’m afraid.) If I had a car and a driver's license, I'd love to drive up to Strezov's Towers 
— Belgium>Bulgaria is bridgeable with today's vehicles, I suppose — and have that beer with you which you so kindly offered, but I fear I don't have those either. So, e-mail it must be.

Sorry about the use of the adjective 'cheap', by the way. That's not quite the most exact word for what I wanted to say. (And I certainly never intended to suggest that things sound 'bad'.) Instead of 'cheap', it should have been a word that differentiates between the glossy, multi-million-dollar sound of today’s high-end orchestral recordings, on the one hand, and the warm, somewhat retro-ish sound of Afflatus, on the other. The latter not necessesarily being worse or anything, far from it — and certainly having a character which I really like — but, to my ears, not having that high-fidelity ‘detail deluxe’ which today’s state-of-the-art soundtrack recordings often have.

Thanks in advance for considering to implement some of my suggestions in an update!

_


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2018)

Saxer said:


> Probably much less elegant but it's really easy to use Logic's Modifier midi plugin for that too.


Thank you Saxer, I wasn't aware that this exists in Logic.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 12, 2018)

re-peat said:


> No problem talking about this a little further if you like, Mr. Strezov, but I don't do social media — never have and never will — nor Skype. But we can e-mail of course. I'll try and get in touch with you through your company's website. (I don’t do PM’s here either, I’m afraid.) If I had a car and a driver's license, I'd love to drive up to Strezov's Towers
> — Belgium>Bulgaria is bridgeable with today's vehicles, I suppose — and have that beer with you which you so kindly offered, but I fear I don't have those either. So, e-mail it must be.
> 
> Sorry about the use of the adjective 'cheap', by the way. That's not quite the most exact word for what I wanted to say. (And I certainly never intended to suggest that things sound 'bad'.) Instead of 'cheap', it should have been a word that differentiates between the glossy, multi-million-dollar sound of today’s high-end orchestral recordings, on the one hand, and the warm, somewhat retro-ish sound of Afflatus, on the other. The latter not necessesarily being worse or anything, far from it — and certainly having a character which I really like — but, to my ears, not having that high-fidelity ‘detail deluxe’ which today’s state-of-the-art soundtrack recordings often have.
> ...


No offense taken. Looking forward to talking more about it! Cheers


----------



## fiestared (Nov 12, 2018)

re-peat said:


> The two video reviews/overviews/walkthroughs that have appeared thus far — Chris’s and Cory’s — are both a bit too awe-struck and reverential, I find. As if Afflatus is manna from String Library Heaven. A flawless game-changer. Which, in my opinion, is far from the case.
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous post, I think Afflatus is certainly a great and versatile collection of strings samples, but sadly, locked in uncontrollable patches and limited greatly, in my opinion anyway, by the all-too-overbearing ‘vision’ of its developer.
> 
> ...


Where is the review of Chris ? I don't even find it on youtube ???


----------



## The Darris (Nov 12, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Where is the review of Chris ? I don't even find it on youtube ???


I won't go into details but I decided for personal reasons to remove the review as well as shutdown my Samples Spotlight channel indefinitely. Being the commercial thread, I don't want it going off topic so we will leave it at that. And, before the conspiracies start brewing, Strezov Sampling did not ask me to remove the review and had zero effect on my decision to put Samples Spotlight to rest. I do stand by my review for those who watched and honestly love this library.

@re-peat - Haha. I think you miss-characterized my opinions with an unhealthy dose of hyperbole but I will say, based on my opinions as well, that Afflatus is a game changer for me and my workflow given the current work I do. But, again, that's my opinion based on my experience. Like all music software, your mileage may vary.

Cheers,

C


----------



## fiestared (Nov 12, 2018)

The Darris said:


> I won't go into details but I decided for personal reasons to remove the review as well as shutdown my Samples Spotlight channel indefinitely. Being the commercial thread, I don't want it going off topic so we will leave it at that. And, before the conspiracies start brewing, Strezov Sampling did not ask me to remove the review and had zero effect on my decision to put Samples Spotlight to rest. I do stand by my review for those who watched and honestly love this library.
> 
> @re-peat - Haha. I think you miss-characterized my opinions with an unhealthy dose of hyperbole but I will say, based on my opinions as well, that Afflatus is a game changer for me and my workflow given the current work I do. But, again, that's my opinion based on my experience. Like all music software, your mileage may vary.
> 
> ...


OK, it's your decision, I respect your choice...
Take care.


----------



## procreative (Nov 12, 2018)

Now one thing I really must say George, your approach to criticism and the politeness of your replies is a real breath of fresh air and your willingness to listen and respond stellar.

I hope you keep this up, as there are a few other developers who seem to have lost sight of that.

As someone who works in the creative industries, I know how soul crushing "constructive criticism" can feel especially so soon after you have launched your product.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 12, 2018)

procreative said:


> Now one thing I really must say George, your approach to criticism and the politeness of your replies is a real breath of fresh air and your willingness to listen and respond stellar.
> 
> I hope you keep this up, as there are a few other developers who seem to have lost sight of that.
> 
> As someone who works in the creative industries, I know how soul crushing "constructive criticism" can feel especially so soon after you have launched your product.


That's because George is just a fantastic person!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 12, 2018)

re-peat said:


> It does contain several ‘golden patches’ — things which you’ll look for in vain in other string libraries
> 
> _



Out of curiosity, what do you consider those patches to be?


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 12, 2018)

I’m betting on the Scene d’Amour patches.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 13, 2018)

Anyone who makes a 1 hr video about anything to do with VIs, is doing something generous and positive for the community. Even if you disagree with their opinion.

I hope people just in general keep in mind how hard it is to MAKE STUFF. Shouldn't we all know that as artists? Making walkthroughs, reviews, lessons or master classes takes time and even if there's affiliate links it's not like YouTube is an instant money machine. Making sample libraries takes time, creativity, and a whole lot of money.

I stand by my opinion too. I don't have $800 to throw around at the moment but if I did I can't think of $800 worth of strings product between the release of CSS in 2016 and now in 2018 that has interested me as much as Afflatus does.


----------



## frank_m (Nov 13, 2018)

I like the way George responds to criticism and suggestions! 
George, may I suggest the following: instead of only adding CC2 as an alternative for dynamic control, why not include two knobs or sliders on the GUI: one for control of dynamics and one for expression. These sliders can then be midi-learned to the CC of choice (e.g. for technical reasons I can neither use CC1 nor CC2). Several developpers do that, e.g. Spitfire audio and 8dio. And, maybe you could include that in future updates of all your instruments (as I also have Wotan, Freya etc.)? Keep on with your good stuff! Best, Frank.


----------



## midiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Ok, so I was on the fence about buying it. Then saw a couple of really impressive reviews. I guess I was reluctant because I have so many other string libs, and thought I might not need it. But this Afflatus library is just something else. There are sounds here that give you an immediate inspiration.
I loaded patches and just drifted off into pure inspiration triggered by the beauty of the legato performances that this library somehow manages to capture like no other library on the market. I could go on and on. I have not even tried all the patches. I tried the Minimalist, the Scene d'amour, the Le Sacre Strings and the Lush strings. This library is insanely good. It is such an inspiring sound. There is real artistry in these patches. The Polyphonic legato is insanely good. I am in total awe of what George captured. Once I tried it under my fingers I was simply blown away, and was jittery and too excited. Yes I may be gushing a bit, but samples with this kind of musicality are so rare. This is pure "Sample Gold". I have only tried less then 50% of the library, and If those 50% was all it was, I still would be over the moon, because samples that truly spark your creativity are very hard to find. This library will be used for many years to come and will spark many new creations for me. This library just works so well under the fingers. Feels like an instrument. And it is so cinematic. WOW.

@Strezov Many congratulations on this unbelievable achievement of a library. For me this is for sure the best library of 2018 in my humble opinion.
I heard somewhere that the sound was not Hollywood enough. Well, I disagree completely - the sound of this library is very Hollywood, and buttery, and extremely musical.
Thank you George for this beautiful instrument you created. I can only hope that you will continue to make more libraries with this kind of inspiration. Bravo Maestro. You really took it to the next level.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 13, 2018)

midiman said:


> Ok, so I was on the fence about buying it. Then saw a couple of really impressive reviews. I guess I was reluctant because I have so many other string libs, and thought I might not need it. But this Afflatus library is just something else. There are sounds here that give you an immediate inspiration.
> I loaded patches and just drifted off into pure inspiration triggered by the beauty of the legato performances that this library somehow manages to capture like no other library on the market. I could go on and on. I have not even tried all the patches. I tried the Minimalist, the Scene d'amour, the Le Sacre Strings and the Lush strings. This library is insanely good. It is such an inspiring sound. There is real artistry in these patches. The Polyphonic legato is insanely good. I am in total awe of what George captured. Once I tried it under my fingers I was simply blown away, and was jittery and too excited. Yes I may be gushing a bit, but samples with this kind of musicality are so rare. This is pure "Sample Gold". I have only tried less then 50% of the library, and If those 50% was all it was, I still would be over the moon, because samples that truly spark your creativity are very hard to find. This library will be used for many years to come and will spark many new creations for me. This library just works so well under the fingers. Feels like an instrument. And it is so cinematic. WOW.
> 
> @Strezov Many congratulations on this unbelievable achievement of a library. For me this is for sure the best library of 2018 in my humble opinion.
> ...


Great ! So, please, let us share your enthusiasm, what about some (very small) examples, your top 5 presets simply played live with no fx... Of course if you have time, thanks and happy for you...


----------



## chocobitz825 (Nov 13, 2018)

pulled the trigger as a strings library hoarder, and wow..i am impressed. This may take place as a new sketching library as well as work for the final cuts. Its incredibly playable, blends well with other libraries, and has a wide variety. The price now makes sense to me. This is less of a single strings library like say Berlins Strings, and more like Metropolis Ark. 

Highly Recommended


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 13, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Great ! So, please, let us share your enthusiasm, what about some (very small) examples, your top 5 presets simply played live with no fx... Of course if you have time, thanks and happy for you...



I would definitely second that. Some simple user demos without EQ - but with reverb if that helps the context as studio recordings can often be too dry for a lot of things.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 13, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> I would definitely second that. Some simple user demos without EQ - but with reverb if that helps the context as studio recordings can often be too dry for a lot of things.


I have to say......the Cory walkthrough.........oh man ..that new line theme : never heard that before... because of the poly legato. Can't be better. All played live.
Hats down. I'm totaly bluffed.
Afflatus rules.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 13, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> I have to say......the Cory walkthrough.........oh man ..that new line theme : never heard that before... because of the poly legato. Can't be better. All played live.
> Hats down. I'm totaly bluffed.
> Afflatus rules.


Sounds great, right? I tried it with con sordino in CSS, and it pulls it off nicely as well.


----------



## star.keys (Nov 14, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Hi re-peat, would you be OK if we talked on Skype/Facebook one of these days? I'd love to hear your opinion of the library, send me a message if you're open to this. We'd definitely address the issues - already our programmer Alex started working on a couple of things (we'll introduce them ASAP, before recording the new material for Q1 2019):
> 1. trying to make they poly legato work with the sustain pedal (this might introduce issues so we really want it to be perfect, no hanging notes, etc) OR turning sustain when legato or overlap is turned off.
> 2. CC#11 for short patches
> 3. niente button
> ...




That's great attitude towards customers... This company go a long way


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 14, 2018)

IMO, some developers could take a lesson from Strezov, Embertone, OT (shout out to Tobias) and others who can come into non-commercial threads with good humor, reasonableness and a willingness to listen.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 14, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> IMO, some developers could take a lesson from Strezov, Embertone, OT (shout out to Tobias) and others who can come into non-commercial threads with good humor, reasonableness and a willingness to listen.



Ha! …. and I come for an early 'Tobias' critic, who has come to respect and applaud his presence here. 

(edit) …. and also notably disappointed with 'seeming' hypersensitivity by SF.
This has impacted personal purchases and loyalty.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 14, 2018)

Alex and Jon are among the sweetest guys I've met, and my love for Tobias comes from the fact we're bith huge Tolkien fans! OK OK, he's a bigger fan than me..


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2018)

So far, I'm digging the shit out of this library. Within the next couple of weeks I'll post a quick screencast, and I'll go into some of the things I like and also dislike. For the time being, I'll just say the tone of this library is unlike anything I've encountered. Strezov captured some serious magic here.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 15, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> So far, I'm digging the shit out of this library. Within the next couple of weeks I'll post a quick screencast, and I'll go into some of the things I like and also dislike. For the time being, I'll just say the tone of this library is unlike anything I've encountered. Strezov captured some serious magic here.



Thanks a lot for your nice words! Really happy you enjoy the library. 

Could you pls send your feedback also directly to us, so we can use it for our first free update? https://www.strezov-sampling.com/contacts/


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 15, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Thanks a lot for your nice words! Really happy you enjoy the library.
> 
> Could you pls send your feedback also directly to us, so we can use it for our first free update? https://www.strezov-sampling.com/contacts/


Absolutely! I'd be more than happy to do that.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 15, 2018)

For the first time I have an orchestra strings library with a natural legato and sound that rivals my own private string library, which was quite better than all commercial libs I own....
@StrezovSampling and @Strezov completely outdone themselves on this one.
Without too much bells and whistles they just released something that changes the game on orchestral mockup realism.
Wow...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 16, 2018)

Full Review here:
*Afflatus Chapter I Strings by STREZOV Review*
By Cory Pelizzari - Friday, 16 November 2018
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/11/16/afflatus-chapter-i-strings-by-strezov-review/


----------



## Strezov (Nov 18, 2018)

Just wanted to leave this here.....


----------



## midiman (Nov 18, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Just wanted to leave this here.....




Is it Scene D'Amour Celli - Wow, so exciting. @Strezov


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 18, 2018)

Strezov said:


> Just wanted to leave this here.....



Hell yeah!

Any chance of recording Trailer patches for the rest of the string sections? The Trailer Basses patch is incredibly lonely without its counterparts, and I would become the happiest composer on earth if there were Trailer Violins, etc.


----------



## midiman (Nov 20, 2018)

@Strezov
Loving the library every day. Brings joy to go to the studio to work with this beautiful library.

As you mentioned for user to give feedback here are a few things I would love in a future update. I know you are doing the Scene D'amour Cellos and first chairs which is amazing. Here are a few other suggestions I wanted to share with you..

1- an ensemble patch for the Scene D'amour Portatos
2- an ensemble patch for the Minimalist Portatos
3- I would LOVE the Vintage Cellos to reach below C2 (but may not make sense, as I know it is a VLA/CELLI patch and VLAS don't go below that... Just love that sound of the patch. So buttery and smoth)

The library is one of the most inspiring VI I've ever used.

Thank you.


----------



## Masslevel (Nov 20, 2018)

Lots of additional articulations teased for the Afflatus update. Looks really good!


> *Scene d'amour Celli Legato*
> *Scene d'amour Celli Tenuto*
> *First Chair Vln 1 Legato*
> *First Chair Vln 2 Legato*
> ...


https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/bf2018.html


----------



## MisteR (Nov 21, 2018)

No Balkan Orchestra sale?


----------



## HelixK (Nov 21, 2018)

MisteR said:


> No Balkan Orchestra sale?



It's a year old, no discounts for now. Totally worth it at full price!


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 21, 2018)

MisteR said:


> No Balkan Orchestra sale?


I was hoping for this one too.


----------



## mcalis (Nov 22, 2018)

I too can very much appreciate George's response to the critique Piet offered and I strongly hope this open-minded and polite attitude will continue into the future. It shows great character to respond in this way!

Afflatus is not for me for some of the reasons Piet mentioned, most notably that the sound isn't for me, but I must say that Strezov has certainly gained a lot of goodwill from me over their past few releases and I sincerely hope the company will continue to do well in the future. I want to emphasize that I don't think the sound is poor in any way, it's just not the sound I'm personally looking for presently and so I sympathize with that particular point from Piet's feedback.

I am however keen to see how the philosophy offered here will translate into the woodwind and brass sections (or even percussion? That will be an interesting one!)


----------



## HBen (Nov 22, 2018)

galactic orange said:


> I was hoping for this one too.



Not included are Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, FrameDrum X3M, Afflatus Chapter I Strings and Taikos X3M due to being less than one year old.

I think we can expect BF sales in 2019


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 24, 2018)

@Strezov and @StrezovSampling 
So, now I have to ask the really annoying question. When exactly does the intro pricing offer end?
Is it 11:59pm on the 27th in Sofia time?

I will be searching the couch for loose change up til deadline so would like to set an alarm.

edit - by way of clarification, that was a serious question despite my flippant ending.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 25, 2018)

very glad with the purchase
first impression: overall a string sound I was looking for: lively, it has body and with the "feeling of the bow on the strings sound" if that makes sense. The shorts actually sound like the up/down stroke when playing repetitions like I hear in a string section and gives the feeling of a real string orchestra under the (piano) fingertips.

The adress to more dynamics in the shorts by use of f.e. cc11 (as repeat has contact with strezov for) is indeed a welcome & already announced update. F.e. the use of cc2 breath controller with ensemble patches wil increase the option of fleshing out ideas quickly by using 2 hands (and mouth)

It will take some time to find the best & efficient way to put this library into a template. Filtering out the most usable patches (for my needs) and then placing them in a useful manner/order for a good workflow is not as straight forward as with other string libs. There are several different flavours of the same string section or ensemble to take into account.

And again, the sound: really very good! kudos to Strezov for pulling this off in this way. And there is more content coming.... !


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 27, 2018)

Thank you for all the input from members on this thread, after considering everything and all the opinions, I took the plunge. Can’t wait to download and get started. My first time aquiring a brand new library and take advantage of early bird discount. Excited to see what the library offers and explore new technology.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 27, 2018)

In the end I gave up looking for loose change in the couch and just sold the couch.
I'm in. D/L now...if only I had somewhere comfortable to sit while I wait...


----------



## artomatic (Nov 27, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> In the end I gave up looking for loose change in the couch and just sold the couch.
> I'm in. D/L now...if only I had somewhere comfortable to sit...




Haha! 
Welcome and enjoy the journey!


----------



## HBen (Nov 27, 2018)

After several sleepless days, at the last minutes, I had also pulled the trigger. I am in, too.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 27, 2018)

Me too. I’m away till this weekend, but managed to get it downloaded and ready to go in my studio at home. When you guys get into Afflatus a bit, let me know if i should hurry home or extend my trip indefinitely.


----------



## reids (Nov 27, 2018)

Can Afflatus do playable runs? Does Strezov plan to add this feature soon for the future update?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 27, 2018)

HBen said:


> After several sleepless days, at the last minutes, I had also pulled the trigger. I am in, too.


I agonised over this one too. Not because I was unsure if it was good and not even because I didn’t think it was worth the asking price. The agonising was all on me.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 27, 2018)

We extended the Intro Price for AFFLATUS Chapter I Strings until Friday Nov 30 2018. https://bit.ly/2qASQWE

There won't be another chance to buy the library at a reduced price for quite a long time, so don't miss it!

Besides here is a glimpse at a Beta version of the Scene d'Amour Celli to be released as part of the updates to come. Thank you vi-control for the feedback.


----------



## HBen (Nov 27, 2018)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I agonised over this one too. Not because I was unsure if it was good and not even because I didn’t think it was worth the asking price. The agonising was all on me.



One of my reasons to buy this product is because good attitude towards customers from Strezov Sampling, at least someone are interacting and hearing what customers are saying and giving their feedbacks. And then we can expect some decent updates and new sampling contents. That is a good way for people in this music community to live together. However, that is way better than my experience with Synchron Strings 1 from VSL, a similar pricing product like Afflatus and I will always remember how we the protesters are treated by VSL.

Library developers who spend much of their time in listening to customers and improving products deserve our orders and respect.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 27, 2018)

Ten days from recording samples to a music demo is impressive fast! And the sound is beautiful!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah, some of the most musical-feeling sample cellos I've heard in a WHILE. Two thumbs up!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh that cello. Very tasty.


----------



## bmiller360 (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd like to share the way I set up Afflatus Strings in my template and welcome comments or suggestions... especially since the upcoming updates could change my method of working with this library. I basically set up a Vienna Ensemble Pro project for each instrument: vlns 1, vlns 2, vlas, vc, basses. Each project contains 1 Kontakt instance. Each Kontakt instance contains all the patches I want to use for each instrument.: Lush Vlns 1, Spicc, Pizz, Chamber, Scene d' Amour, etc. and each had a consecutive midi channel. I then assigned controller #s to each of the controls that allowed it... close, deca, hall, legato, overlap, etc, etc. Now the fun begins: I created a Logic Pro X track for each instrument and created an Afflatus articulation set with keyswitches to match the instruments I set up in Kontakt. That's pretty much it, except for my Lemur template that has all of the keyswitches and CCs together. Basically, each patch acts as it's own keyswitched instrument and since the library hasn't really gotten into this feature, we need to do it ourselves in some way. Lush strings have only sustain and tremolo. What I've done is simply added to this as I've described. Only big downside so far is that with all these patches loaded, the ram gets used up pretty quickly on the slave machine I have this library on. All of this said, it makes the library usable for me and the sound of the instruments and touch is beautiful. One think they did that seems obvious, yet most other libs don't do... the samples are recorded without the crazy big room sound. The reverb lets you add to taste, or use 3rd party efx, but some other libs are so swimmy, they can get uncontrollable. Very anxious to see what comes next in the updates of this very beautiful sounding string section!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey all,

we just received a brandnew demo for Afflatus by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic and posted the complete changelog for the free 1.1 update to be released very soon. We managed to add many of your suggestions into the library and there is still more to come (new additional recordings). Thanks for the ongoing support and feedback!


====================
*PATCH OPTIMIZATION:*
====================
Patch names change for easier browsing.
Contemporary Strings Spicc - improved playability
Pop Low Strings - improved playability
Scene d'Amour Violas Legato - fixed bug
Pharaoh Strings - fixed bug
Improved Loops and legato transitions on multiple patches 

*ADVANCED OPTIONS:*
====================

Sustained Notes
--------------------
If switched on all the played notes will be sustained even if you release the key(s) from your keyboard.
By default it's assigned to MIDI CC#64 (Sustain Pedal) on all sustain/legato patches that do not have a divisi section, but you can use the RMB to assign it to a different MIDI controller.

Niente
--------------------
If switched on this will increase the dynamic range of the instruments by fading out the volume to -oo dB.

KS Key Base
--------------------
Hold down the LMB and drag up or down to set the base key for the keyswitches (on patches where they are available).

Dynamics (only on sustain/legato patches)
--------------------
Click this button to start the MIDI learn function. The MIDI controller you choose will be used as a substitute for the MOD Wheel.
Please note that you can not detach the MOD Wheel from its original function, i.e. it will always control the dynamics along with the new controller.

Expression
--------------------
Click this button to start the MIDI learn function. The MIDI controller you choose will be used as a substitute for the Expression controller.
Please note that you can not detach the Expression controller from its original function, i.e. it will always control the expression along with the new controller.

Attack (AHDSR)
--------------------
Set the AHDSR envelope's attack portion of the short and sustain samples (not the legato transitions).

Release (AHDSR)
--------------------
Set the AHDSR envelope's release portion of the short and release samples.

*NEW DEFAULT MIDI CONTROLLERS:*
====================
CC#22 - Volume Close Mic
CC#23 - Volume Decca Mic
CC#24 - Volume Hall Mic

CC#22 - Volume Texture Mic (only on PADS patch)
CC#23 - Volume Synths Mic (only on PADS patch)
CC#24 - Volume Perc Mic (only on PADS patch)
CC#25 - Volume FX Mic (only on PADS patch)

CC#64 - Divisi (on all sustain/legato patches that have a divisi section).
CC#64 - Sustained Notes (on all sustain/legato patches that do not have a divisi section).

*ADDED SORDINOS:*
====================

Ensembles
--------------------
The Mouse Strings

Single Sections
--------------------
Chamber Cellos, Violas, Violins II, Violins I
Impressionist Cellos, Violas, Violins II, Violins I
Spicc Basses, Cellos, Violas, Violins II, Violins I
Pizz Basses, Cellos, Violas, Violins II, Violins I


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Dec 11, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## midiman (Dec 11, 2018)

@Strezov @StrezovSampling If I may ask/suggest something... Would you be able to also create Ensemble patches of the Portatos (from the individual sections) for the Minimalist and Scene D'amour Portatos? So we can play full chords? Something similar to the Minimalist Ensemble patch but for the Portatos. And possibly with the sordino option as well if it is not too much to ask 

Thanks. Loving the library every single day. It is completely #nextgen
Best purchase of the year!


----------



## artomatic (Dec 11, 2018)

midiman said:


> @Strezov @StrezovSampling If I may ask/suggest something... Would you be able to also create Ensemble patches of the Portatos (from the individual sections) for the Minimalist and Scene D'amour Portatos? So we can play full chords? Something similar to the Minimalist Ensemble patch but for the Portatos. And possibly with the sordino option as well if it is not too much to ask
> 
> Thanks. Loving the library every single day. It is completely #nextgen
> Best purchase of the year!




Would love that as well!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking forward to the update!

Here's what I would love to see in future updates...

- a Trailer Ensemble patch (not just a Trailer Basses patch). This should be easy, since it doesn't require any extra recording, correct? Same for Pop low strings (where are the Pop high strings?) In other words, more consistency!

- the ability to isolate, and adjust each instrument within certain ensemble patches. For example, wouldn't it be great if you could turn up/down the choir volume on the Angelic Strings patch, or isolate it completely?

- Extended range on some of the patches (Christmas Strings, for example).

I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but I do strongly feel that a library at this price point demands above and beyond options/features.

With that said, I commend Strezov Sampling for actually making Afflatus a "living" library. It truly makes libraries that much more valuable and relevant, so thank you!


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking forward to the update! Similar to the Pads section I too would like to see that kind of control with some of the other patches. For instance on the Shark Strings where we could adjust the levels of the different combined instruments like Piano and basses or even solo them like we can with the pads.


----------



## axb312 (Dec 12, 2018)

Keep coming back to this thread. It seems like most people are really happy with Afflatus.

Could be buyer's bias though, having paid a very high price.

Be nice to see how many like it when it's fairly priced.

Also nice if there were patches with the traditional V1, V2 etc. etc. split and articulation switching.


----------



## babylonwaves (Dec 13, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Also nice if there were patches with the traditional V1, V2 etc. etc. split and articulation switching.


some patches have articulation switching, but yes, it would be great to see more of that.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 14, 2018)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hey all,
> 
> we just received a brandnew demo for Afflatus by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic and posted the complete changelog for the free 1.1 update to be released very soon. We managed to add many of your suggestions into the library and there is still more to come (new additional recordings). Thanks for the ongoing support and feedback!
> 
> ...



sorry, just double checking. to update the to v1.1 we need to re-download all the files again?


----------



## Strezov (Dec 14, 2018)

No, just the instrument files and the .nkc/.nkr. There will be a detailed tutorial online once we get the files back from NI  

Thanks for the suggestions - some of these won't be possible at this point (most of the instrument combinations are recorded together as an ensemble in the studio), some we have already added in our wishlist spreadsheet. 
Also, we also managed to record a little extra stuff for the content update next year. Will soon make a short video of it...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2018)

Happy to hear that new content will continue to be added!

Speaking of which, another thing I would love to see are some string fx: rips, slides, clusters, etc. Maybe even some unusual or more avant-garde based fx?


----------



## Strezov (Dec 14, 2018)

There miiiiight just be something for you then


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 14, 2018)

Strezov said:


> There miiiiight just be something for you then


YES!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 21, 2018)

terrific @Strezov for sending out the update 1.1 to us.

I can't find the instruction for the"how to update" (earlier post you guys mentioned a vid) but its possibly straight forward?:
- back up first and copy paste
- or drag & drop everything from the "samples" map (below the 2 upper nkc / nkr files) to the new update?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 21, 2018)

On the email there is a blog with all the instructions.


----------



## Strezov (Dec 21, 2018)

Just in case: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-1-setup.html


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 21, 2018)

So cool! I will download this update tonight. Looks pretty straight forward but please keep us in the loop if anyone has any issues with the installation! Thanks Strezov team and Merry Christmas!


----------



## soundmind (Dec 21, 2018)

Mac install is straight forward (the blog is great, just decipher for your platform). Now being able to use the sustain pedal is pure heaven! Thanks Strezov!


----------



## Nicola74 (Dec 21, 2018)

I have played with the new update half an hour right now: with the niente option, the possibility to change cc for dynamic, the sustain pedal and all the other new stuff this is absolutely my best purchase of 2018!!!!
And with the next update (first chairs, cellos d'amour...) this could be easily my best purchase also for 2019 
The dynamic range and the playability are great, the sound is fantastic...ok, I stop here...


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the update!


----------



## Masslevel (Dec 21, 2018)

Great update. Patch notes are looking really good. Testing now. Thanks, @StrezovSampling !


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the update!

Question though, is it just me, or does maxing out the attack only work on the first note in a sequence? In other words, the rest of the notes after the first note aren't affected (I'm using the Lush Strings patch).

Looks like you can't adjust the modulation under the hood either. It keeps resetting as soon as you play a note. Weird.

Also, the Niente feature seems to take no affect in the Lush Strings patch.


----------



## Strezov (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi @Mike Fox ,

the attack only works on the initial sustain, so it won't affect the legato intervals. If you disable the legato you can hear it tweak consequential notes. As for Mod Wheel - that's due to the whole architecture of our instruments, as described in the new manual and patch notes:

---
Dynamics (only on sustain/legato patches)
--------------------
Click this button to start the MIDI learn function. The MIDI controller you choose will be used as a substitute for the MOD Wheel.
*Please note that you can not detach the MOD Wheel from its original function, i.e. it will always control the dynamics along with the new controller.*

Expression
--------------------
Click this button to start the MIDI learn function. The MIDI controller you choose will be used as a substitute for the Expression controller.
*Please note that you cannot detach the Expression controller from its original function, i.e. it will always control the expression along with the new controller.
*
---
I also just tested the Lush Strings and the Niente works with me... did you change dynamic controller from ModWheel to something else? Could be something our bugfix missed..


----------



## Benjamin Duk (Dec 22, 2018)

@Strezov 

It would be really awesome if we could get a legato transition/length control through the use of Velocity amounts like Cinematic Strings does it. It provides a lot more control for specific parts of passages where you need to have a bit more fine detail.


----------



## sourcefor (Dec 22, 2018)

Man I love the sound of this library! Wish it was NOT so expensive!! Oh well back LASS and MET ARK ! I'LL wait for a sale!


----------



## cola2410 (Dec 22, 2018)

@Strezov 
I think it would be nice to get a flash sale with the intro price on NYE or Christmas. I just believe now there are many others convinced so George may get more sales immediately.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Jan 4, 2019)

I just wanted to let you know Afflatus by @StrezovSampling continues to surprise me every single day... What a fabulous masterpiece!...
Thank you so much, George, for taking so much time to create this.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 4, 2019)

I am working on my new Groove Gypsy Jazz CD and these strings are just very warm and a great fit. Came out just in time.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 4, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I am working on my new Groove Gypsy Jazz CD



CD ? What's that ?   

Just kidding, must be an interesting project


----------



## Lukas (Jan 21, 2019)

I also did a video where I played some of the patches in Afflatus. It's part of a German review I wrote in December:



There's no editing except some polyphonic parts where Studio One did the legato overlaps for me to make sure the legato lines will sound right.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 31, 2019)

It's coming


----------



## MillsMixx (Jan 31, 2019)

They mentioned January so I hope it's VERY soon. Love the trailer and it looks like they did a lot of new material!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jan 31, 2019)

Gotta give credit to Strezov for standing by their word.


----------



## Henning (Jan 31, 2019)

George is just awesome. I wonder if he actually sleeps at all.


----------



## midiman (Feb 1, 2019)

George is a wonderful and amazing sample developer. Minimalist Basses!!!! I was dreaming of that! 

So excited to try all these new additions. As I love the Macabre solo strings, I am very curious to hear the First Chairs too.

For me Afflatus is the best Library of 2018, and probably 2019.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 1, 2019)

Give those scene d’amour celli & soloists already!


----------



## Strezov (Feb 1, 2019)

We can. But can't guarantee they will be playable )))))


----------



## zimm83 (Feb 1, 2019)

Strezov said:


> We can. But can't guarantee they will be playable )))))


Fantastic.....The first chairs legatos are for 1.3 or they are included? Thanks.


----------



## Strezov (Feb 1, 2019)

Got it, I was joking  



zimm83 said:


> Fantastic.....The first chairs legatos are for 1.3 or they are included? Thanks.



Yes, the first chair legatos will be included in v1.2. Actually you can hear a rough version of the 1st violin solo in the youtube demo. Still working on the solo portamentos though.


----------



## zimm83 (Feb 1, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Got it, I was joking
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the first chair legatos will be included in v1.2. Actually you can hear a rough version of the 1st violin solo in the youtube demo. Still working on the solo portamentos though.


Oh Man. Thanks a lot. What a product this will be !!!
Unbeatable ! THANKS!


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Feb 11, 2019)

I can't find the trills patches.. which nki includes those?


----------



## Vik (Feb 11, 2019)

Look for the so called Impressionist patches.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Feb 11, 2019)

I love this library. Can’t wait for the update. Still haven’t explored everything in it. Oooh, aleatoric patches. That’s gonna be a whole lotta fun if it’s anything like as good as the rest of the library.


----------



## Strezov (Feb 11, 2019)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> I can't find the trills patches.. which nki includes those?


Hi Jonas,

open up the Impressionist patches. When you play a single note you'll hear a normal sustained tone; one you hold up another note along with the first one it will trigger a trill up to an octave. So you have the "standard" trills up to a fourth, then things start to get crazier as we get to trills through bowing between strings, etc. Great for textures...

G.


----------



## Stevie (Feb 11, 2019)

Hey George!

Is it also possible to turn the trills of and to play the patch in sustain mode, maybe via keyswitch?


----------



## midiman (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi George @Strezov, is the 1.2 or a later version going to include a FULL patch for the Scene D'amour portatos and the Minimalist Portatos? In the similar way like there is a FULL patch for the Minimlist Legatos. That would be very useful and welcome to be able to do Portatos with just one patch when doing sketches. Thanks. Still loving the library as much as on the first day I bought it.


----------



## Strezov (Feb 16, 2019)

midiman said:


> Hi George @Strezov, is the 1.2 or a later version going to include a FULL patch for the Scene D'amour portatos and the Minimalist Portatos? In the similar way like there is a FULL patch for the Minimlist Legatos. That would be very useful and welcome to be able to do Portatos with just one patch when doing sketches. Thanks. Still loving the library as much as on the first day I bought it.


yes, we'll try to do that. It's just time that is our #1 enemy at the moment...


----------



## MPortmann (Feb 18, 2019)

These strings are so incredible sounding, expressive and satisfying without layering, eq or much processing at all. Scene d’Amour and Vintage being the favorites right now. Thank you George for Afflatus! Can’t wait for Scene d’Amour celli


----------



## Nicola74 (Feb 22, 2019)

Any news about the update? I am sorry, but i really can't wait


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 4, 2019)

MPortmann said:


> These strings are so incredible sounding, expressive and satisfying without layering, eq or much processing at all. Scene d’Amour and Vintage being the favorites right now. Thank you George for Afflatus! Can’t wait for Scene d’Amour celli


You’ve nailed it there. I completely agree. Can still make them extra lush/defined/ethereal or whatever you want with some post processing but they are beautiful right out of the box. I just get carried away noodling about.

Not wanting to hassle anyone @Strezov @StrezovSampling, I’m not in a desperate hurry but am working on a piece where I’d like the Scene d’amour cellos. Do we have any new info on next update?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 5, 2019)

@Strezov or @StrezovSampling

Since I am currently renewing my whole template and already ‘reserved seats ‘ for the announced update:

(From your website)
“Some of the new articulations you can expect are:


*Scene d'amour Celli Legato *
*Scene d'amour Celli Tenuto*
*First Chair Vln 1 Legato*
*First Chair Vln 2 Legato*
*First Chair Vla Legato*
*First Chair Cello Legato*
*First Chair Bass Legato*
*First Chair Vln 1 Spiccato*
*First Chair Vln 2 Spiccato*
*First Chair Vla Spiccato*
*First Chair Cello Spiccato*
*First Chair Bass Spiccato*
*First Chair Vln 1 Pizzicato*
*First Chair Vln 2 Pizzicato*
*First Chair Vla Pizzicato*
*First Chair Cello Pizzicato*
*First Chair Bass Pizzicato*
*Vln 1 Section Sul Ponticello*
*Vln 2 Section Sul Ponticello*
*Vla Section Sul Ponticello*
*Celli Section Sul Ponticello*
*Basses Section Sul Ponticello*

Are there any other “reservations” I need to make?
(Ps: I don’t make use of the fx part of afflatus)
So i.o.w. are you willing to share at this point if there is more content then these announced articulations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Mar 5, 2019)

Has anyone had problems downloading the update? I tried from my user account and it told me it was expired. Which seems weird.


----------



## Vik (Mar 5, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Has anyone had problems downloading the update? I tried from my user account and it told me it was expired. Which seems weird.


The 1.1 update? Maybe 1.1 downloads are disabled if 1.2 is coming soon?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 5, 2019)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Has anyone had problems downloading the update? I tried from my user account and it told me it was expired. Which seems weird.



Hey man,

sorry for your problems. Please send an email to our support they will make sure you can get your hands on the update asap. https://www.strezov-sampling.com/contacts/


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 5, 2019)

@Silence-is-Golden yes there is way more content in the pipeline for 1.2


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 5, 2019)

Seriously, @Strezov ...


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 14, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> @Silence-is-Golden yes there is way more content in the pipeline for 1.2



Take your time to give us The ultimate string library. Just take your time. I know we all will be blown away by the next update with all the first chairs stuff and other things. 
Best string library. Best.(poly legatos ).


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 14, 2019)

I don’t think an ultimate string library exists or ever will due to the nature of (technical) developments

This is however a very satisfying strings lib when you start to get to know its strenghts.
The new contents, amongst which the solo strings and sul ponts do add great value to afflatus.

If there is one feature request I come accross whilst increasingly using afflatus is : one patch per section ( mostly V1, Violas, Cello) where the legato ( in monophonic use) has more options (2minimally) with different attack choices.
Off course our australian friend has created a strings lib where this is present in good quality, but the vibrato does stand out when using in conjunction with Afflatus.

@Strezov ; off course this is up to strezov whether this will be added, but I would pay for these kind of options as an extension to the main library ( like our german friends have added extensions to the main lib) )

Anyway, a very good library of which I realy like the overal sound, playability and variations of choice.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 14, 2019)

Hoping for portamento...


----------



## midiman (Mar 14, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I don’t think an ultimate string library exists or ever will due to the nature of (technical) developments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------
The library already features what you are talking about. There are separate sections on a lot of the patches (Minimalist, Scene D'amour, Lush Strings, Chamber Strings, etc) and the legatos have the option of being Monophonic - All you have to do is turn off the Overlap function in the GUI. Which legato patches are you talking about that do not have separate sections?? Only one I can remember that is not separated sections is the Vintage Violins and Cellos/Vlas, but that one is really not intended to be separated, because it is a certain sound to have VLS I and II playing together, and Cellos and Vlas playing together. Not sure I understand what your request is...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 15, 2019)

midiman said:


> --------------------------------------
> The library already features what you are talking about. There are separate section on a lot of the patches (Minimalist, Scene D'amour, Lush Strings, Chamber Strings, etc) and the legatos have the option of being Monophonic - All you have to do is turn of the Overlap function in the GUI. Which legato patches are you talking about that do not have separate sections?? Only one I can remember that is not separated sections is the Vintage Violins and Cellos/Vlas, but that one is really not intended to be separated, because it is a certain sound to have VLS I and II playing together, and Cellos and Vlas playing together. Not sure I understand what your request is...


My phrasing may be incorrect, I do use the overlap/non overlap function in the various patches.

I propose / suggest mainly the idea off different attacks option for the legatos.(like css)

And in trying to think like a dev, I thought its undoable to have this function added in a polylegato system.

Its all hypothetical anyway, but it doesn’t hurt to suggest things.....


----------



## OleJoergensen (Mar 22, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> The sounds and styles presented in Afflatus are vast in terms of colours and playing techniques. From modern minimalist to golden age and lush epic string ensembles - it's all inside just one collection, which makes Afflatus a great extension to other string libraries covering the bread and butter articulations as well. Here's a live playthrough of the *Minimalist String Section*.



Holly molly! I love that sound!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 30, 2019)

We're pleased to say that Afflatus Chapter I Strings v1.2 (free update of 18 GB compressed .ncw content) is now delivered to Native Instruments for encoding. Really excited to share this one with all of you real soon - we even managed to squeeze in some extra instruments as well! Stay tuned.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 30, 2019)

Many thanks, @Strezov 
Really looking forward to this!!


----------



## MillsMixx (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Thank you George and can't wait to check out the new update!


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

A great thank you. Can' t wait for this. First chairs with polyphonic legato must be something.......really fantastic ! plus the extra extras !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 30, 2019)

It will be interesting to find out if the dynamic curves of the solo strings match to (some) of the sections.

Probably a very arduous job to implement, but I hope its approximate at least. Would save a lot of tweaking time.

Nonetheless a good foresight to get new content.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 30, 2019)

Congrats on this upcoming update. Was there a list of what to expect?


----------



## noises on (Mar 30, 2019)

Wow...a lesson to other companies who promise free updates......this one so soon after initial release.


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 30, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Congrats on this upcoming update. Was there a list of what to expect?


Yes on their site. All first chairs. And they said they were working on the portamentos for the first chairs. 
Plus aleatoric things.... We will see...


----------



## midiman (Mar 30, 2019)

Standing ovation for Strezov for offering a free upgrade on top of an already revolutionary and magical library. The business ethics of this company are rock solid. But even more importantly than that, they make GREAT libraries, and Afflatus is their flagship product and also my new Gold standard in string libraries.


----------



## pulse (Mar 30, 2019)

Big Congrats a very cool library excited to play the update


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 1, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Congrats on this upcoming update. Was there a list of what to expect?



On the previous page of this thread someone posted the list from their website.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 1, 2019)

Very excited about this. It was a stretch for me to justify getting Afflatus on release. Had to forego a few other things but it just sounds beautiful and I've not been sorry. Will make it hard to resist on any future Afflatus releases, especially if this update is as good as I'm hoping it will be.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Strezov (Apr 3, 2019)

Was so excited by this simple tool that I did a quick screencast on Facebook - for those of you who dislike Zuckerberg


----------



## Allen Constantine (Apr 3, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Was so excited by this simple tool that I did a quick screencast on Facebook - for those of you who dislike Zuckerberg





Awesome! 

Brass and Woodwinds are the followers of this amazing beast?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Was so excited by this simple tool that I did a quick screencast on Facebook - for those of you who dislike Zuckerberg



Great effect. Timestretch function. Great !!!


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2019)

AllenConstantine said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Brass and Woodwinds are the followers of this amazing beast?


Hoping for brass !!!


----------



## Billy Palmer (Apr 3, 2019)

AllenConstantine said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Brass and Woodwinds are the followers of this amazing beast?



Roughly how's this string sound achieved?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 3, 2019)

AllenConstantine said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Brass and Woodwinds are the followers of this amazing beast?


Hi Allen,

we're aiming at woodwinds next. Again, we'll try to make a library that goes to some new territories and record new, exciting combinations and generally weird stuff  



William Palmer said:


> Roughly how's this string sound achieved?


It's an "ordinary" cluster heading into the normal sustain note; "Arrival" strings are recorded in sections and are VERY simple, we just asked the musician to "land" on the right note in a specific tempo following a musical idea (as with the rest of Afflatus) and they had the freedom to start above or below the right pitch and then bend till they get there (excluding the open strings which were, obviously, reached from the top). 

Then the only thing we did is we created Time-Machine patches so that everyone could adjust the bend time according to the tempo of their project. It's a simple as that but it's something I wanted to be able to mock-up for quite a while now...


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hy, great great. Just a question : will the first chairs have polyphonic legatos? Would be awesome to play polyphonic lines with solo instruments!!!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 3, 2019)

Actually yes and it sounds great, I find myself using it. Useful for chamber drama....


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 3, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Actually yes and it sounds great, I find myself using it. Useful for chamber drama....


Oh GREAT ! Thank You !!! Can' t wait.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 9, 2019)

Every time I open this library I realise that I've only begun to scratch the surface of the surface.
George and team, you've done something quite special here.
I've just started trying layering of different patches to see what damage I can do. And maybe you'd never intended it to be used that way but for example Psychatto Strings paired with Heroine gives me a different short again and I find the result quite pleasing. It gives the heroine more bite but at lower to mid velocities you're not getting the crazy attack strings of psychatto.

edit - I mean Heroine Strings patch, in case that wasn't clear. D'oh!


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 10, 2019)

Seems to be a really beautiful library and bringing something new to the table. Sadly, having no portamento is a deal breaker for me. It's a bit ironic too TBH as it's the cliché articulation you'll hear in almost any scene d'amour


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 10, 2019)

Batrawi said:


> Seems to be a really beautiful library and bringing something new to the table. Sadly, having no portamento is a deal breaker for me. It's a bit ironic too TBH as it's the cliché articulation you'll hear in almost any scene d'amour


Heard that portamento is in 1.2 for first chairs. So you just have to layer ....!!!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Apr 10, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Heard that portamento is in 1.2 for first chairs. So you just have to layer ....!!!




That would be wonderful! Many thanks to @Strezov and his amazing work! Can't wait for the full Chapter 2 and 3. I believe that percussion will not be available as the X3M sets that category, right?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 10, 2019)

AllenConstantine said:


> That would be wonderful! Many thanks to @Strezov and his amazing work! Can't wait for the full Chapter 2 and 3. I believe that percussion will not be available as the X3M sets that category, right?


I’m sure George can respond but pretty sure this question was asked earlier and there wasn’t an intention to include Perc in the AFFLATUS series.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 10, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> we're aiming at woodwinds next. Again, we'll try to make a library that goes to some new territories and record new, exciting combinations and generally weird stuff


----------



## WaveRider (Apr 11, 2019)

I was just about to purchase Afflatus. It sounds like I should hold off until the next release or does it matter?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 15, 2019)

Coming this week???


----------



## Mucusman (Apr 15, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I was just about to purchase Afflatus. It sounds like I should hold off until the next release or does it matter?



It makes no difference. The only difference _might _be less downloading if you wait until the revision is available, but I can't imagine any real reason to wait.


----------



## Strezov (Apr 15, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Coming this week???


No, not likely... still haven't received the encoded files back from NI! Yikes.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 15, 2019)

Strezov said:


> No, not likely... still haven't received the encoded files back from NI! Yikes.


Ok thanks !!!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 20, 2019)

Where will the update be available when NI finally encoded it? Native Access? Strezov Downloader? Website?


----------



## Strezov (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi @Saxer , it will be available on our website - through everyone's user profile since our downloader can't handle updates at this point. 

We're still waiting for NI (postponed for after Catholic Easter!) and then we will need to do some extra work like tagging, adjusting some of the old patches and updating old scripts. Basically not for the new content but for the community-requested features like: 

- new combined "multi" patches
- velocity dynamic influencer for poly legato (meaning that you can get +/-6db for a single note volume based on your velocity... so you get your polyphonic legato Emaj9 chord and then you can have the F# be for instance more subtle than the rest of the notes, while the D# can stand out more).
- built-in mixer for all generated multis (basically everything that's not been recorded in an ensemble)


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 20, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Hi @Saxer , it will be available on our website - through everyone's user profile since our downloader can't handle updates at this point.
> 
> We're still waiting for NI (postponed for after Catholic Easter!) and then we will need to do some extra work like tagging, adjusting some of the old patches and updating old scripts. Basically not for the new content but for the community-requested features like:
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Multis are a Great addition...And velocity....Man this library has everything we need !Thanks.
One question....If we buy it at Best service for example........ early may....will it be the 1.0 version or will they have the new version....?
I would like to have the definitive version.... without anyrhing to update... What do you think?
Greetings from France.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks for the infos!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 20, 2019)

When you buy through Best Service you receive a code that you apply on our website - so you get the latest version, updates, support, etc.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 20, 2019)

Strezov said:


> When you buy through Best Service you receive a code that you apply on our website - so you get the latest version, updates, support, etc.


Oh Man...Thanks soooooo much. That's it. Hourra!
Everything is Well planned.
Can't wait and once more congratulations for this ultimate string library!!!


----------



## Strezov (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm happy to say that we now have the encoded files back. Our Orthodox Easter is this weekend so after that we'll get right to the tagging and NKS implementation of the new patches and will get those out for you ASAP. 

Come on, I'm already looking forward to the new ventures ahead.....


----------



## Leo (May 3, 2019)

Orthodox Easter, ouch. You have really long holidays on Balkan .
I'm dying of curiosity, to play with new (hope) lovely solos!


----------



## midiman (May 7, 2019)

@Strezov Any idea on the release ETA of the new update of Afflatus?


----------



## zimm83 (May 8, 2019)

Strezov working.........working........building ....super multis for us !!!


----------



## Strezov (May 9, 2019)

Sorry about the radio silence... we're doing the NKS implementation now and are ALMOST ready. Then we need to get through NI's QA and we're set. 

I'll be doing a walkthrough video of everything in the new content soon.


----------



## midiman (May 9, 2019)

This library is just amazing. At first I was working more with the Scene D'amour patches, the Vintage Patches, and the Minimalist patches, among others. They're all pretty amazing. Ground breaking in many ways.
But for some reason the first time I used the Lush patches I did not love them as much as the others, I think because they sounded too loud and bright at first, as they have a very wide dynamic range. But yesterday I did a cue with them. I put the sordino setting, and used low dynamics - Expression set to minimum, and using Modulation to control the volume but keeping it in the PP Layer. They sound just BEAUTIFUL. Very agile and fast legato, but very smooth and beautiful. So take note - the Lush strings patch works very well on PP material with smooth transitions, and it still speaks pretty fast in terms of the legato speed. The Minimalist patches are still probably my favorite as they have a string sonority that I had never experienced before or heard before on a sample library. But they are a little slower to respond, so when you need that Minimalist sound but need a patch that "speaks faster" use the Lush strings in PP using only the Modulation for dynamics, so it does not change to the MP and F layers. Great results here.
Afflatus is still my favorite string library ever sampled and it looks as though it will hold that spot for a long time.
Look forward to trying the new sounds when the update comes out!! Afflatus is the gift that keeps on giving.
Bravo again @StrezovSampling


----------



## zimm83 (May 10, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Sorry about the radio silence... we're doing the NKS implementation now and are ALMOST ready. Then we need to get through NI's QA and we're set.
> 
> I'll be doing a walkthrough video of everything in the new content soon.


What is NI's QA....all those steps seem complicated.......???


----------



## midiman (May 10, 2019)

@Strezov I am wondering if the new version will feature a Sordino button for the Minimalist Patches. I personally would love that! That is my favorite patch and having the sordino option like the Lush Strings have, would further give more sound shaping possibilities to tame it a bit when using it under dialogue for instance.


----------



## star.keys (May 11, 2019)

What’s the ETA? Been long since initial release. Waiting patiently for first chairs.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 11, 2019)

midiman said:


> @Strezov I am wondering if the new version will feature a Sordino button for the Minimalist Patches. I personally would love that! That is my favorite patch and having the sordino option like the Lush Strings have, would further give more sound shaping possibilities to tame it a bit when using it under dialogue for instance.


That would be super useful!


----------



## zimm83 (May 14, 2019)

star.keys said:


> What’s the ETA? Been long since initial release. Waiting patiently for first chairs.


+1


----------



## zimm83 (May 15, 2019)

Facebook page has changed....a little .....coming ?


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 16, 2019)

We are happy to present you the walkthrough video for the new sample content of the free 1.2 Update. It contains many of your requested articulations/bowings.

Some highlights:

-First Chairs (including Double Bass) with Portamento (No portamento for solo bass!)
-Minimalist Basses
-Scene D'Amour Celli
-Arrival Strings
-Spider Strings and many more....

In total 18 GB of new sample content.

Stay tuned for more information!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 16, 2019)

Thanks much for the walk through. I am impressed that you were able to keep the beautiful warm tone that is on the first version into this update. To me that is by far the most important thing and what makes this library so special. There are a few places in the demo for the solo vi's where things do not sound perfect (a bit synthy for lack of a better word) but most solo string libraries suffer from this, but as an addition as a first chair I presume it will be very useful.


----------



## zimm83 (May 16, 2019)

Very very ....Very good.
Free solo library update. Man, this is too much !!!
Polyphonic first chairs: sounds wonderful. And welcome to Portamentos !!!
Cello d' amour: Waouh !!!
And the effects, spics, pizz, sul ponts.... Really good.
Thanks a lot. Afflatus rules!
Congratulations to Strezov team !!!


----------



## Nicola74 (May 16, 2019)

Just in time (hopefully), I am just finishing a film using a lot of Afflatus strings and this upgrade is just perfect! Great!


----------



## artomatic (May 16, 2019)

So grateful for these additional patches @Strezov 
Much appreciated!


----------



## wbacer (May 16, 2019)

Is this ready to download? I logged into the site but only found the 1.1 update.


----------



## Mucusman (May 16, 2019)

wbacer said:


> Is this ready to download?



Not yet. There ought to be an announcement once it’s ready. Sit tight.


----------



## Leo (May 16, 2019)

Beautiful work!
Love the shorts, Scene D'Amour Celli (very romantic) and sul ponticello.
Afflatus is my best purchase in years, thanks.


----------



## star.keys (May 17, 2019)

Wow... that’s incredible sound and programming!!


----------



## ChristopherT (May 17, 2019)

I wish I could afford this :(


----------



## Sid Francis (May 17, 2019)

Same for me. I also find it marketingwise a bit "unlucky" that two quite different sides of musicmaking are mixed and only available as a bundle. In my music I would never ever use something like "Spider strings" which might be paradise on earth for film musicians who don´t find such artics anywhere else. But the "Strings d´amour", all sections, are really really gorgeous and this time I did not find something similar anywhere else. But to buy the whole package for 600+ would just be unwise if I would only use a 5th of it. Not to mention that the times when I could spend 600+ on a lib are long gone... the times they are a-cha-a-a-nging...


----------



## WaveRider (May 17, 2019)

Sid Francis said:


> Same for me. I also find it marketingwise a bit "unlucky" that two quite different sides of musicmaking are mixed and only available as a bundle. In my music I would never ever use something like "Spider strings" which might be paradise on earth for film musicians who don´t find such artics anywhere else. But the "Strings d´amour", all sections, are really really gorgeous and this time I did not find something similar anywhere else. But to buy the whole package for 600+ would just be unwise if I would only use a 5th of it. Not to mention that the times when I could spend 600+ on a lib are long gone... the times they are a-cha-a-a-nging...



Definitely agree 100%. I will never use any of the ethnic or horror stuff. These need to be chunked out to separate libraries.


----------



## zimm83 (May 17, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> Definitely agree 100%. I will never use any of the ethnic or horror stuff. These need to be chunked out to separate libraries.


Disagree 100 %.
This is an all in one string library. For different styles, different moods. 
All in one means no separate things. 
It's a painter's tool.
Everything is ready for every styles, moods. PERFECT !


----------



## WaveRider (May 17, 2019)

Is the website down? I just went to check to see if it's released, but get a 404.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 19, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> Is the website down? I just went to check to see if it's released, but get a 404.


I’m guessing (hoping) that means they’re updating the website for the new release.


----------



## gpax (May 19, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I’m guessing (hoping) that means they’re updating the website for the new release.


I have not encountered any problems whatsoever using the Strezov site, neither on Friday after the above member posted, nor today (Sunday). So I am uncertain why the speculation about something I personally was not able to verify.


----------



## WaveRider (May 19, 2019)

It was down Friday night but appears to be back up now. Still no update.

And so we wait..... and wait....


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 19, 2019)

gpax said:


> I have not encountered any problems whatsoever using the Strezov site, neither on Friday after the above member posted, nor today (Sunday). So I am uncertain why the speculation about something I personally was not able to verify.


I went to the site after I posted and also had no trouble accessing it. I didn’t think the speculation was too wild on my part and given the release of the video the update must be incoming soon. Very interested to see/hear/play the new material.


----------



## Strezov (May 19, 2019)

Just a bit more... final QA control from NI...


----------



## Mike Fox (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Leo (May 22, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Just a bit more... final QA control from NI...


Release Q3?


----------



## Strezov (May 22, 2019)

Actually, release today - fingers crossed all is good. We're uploading on the server now!


----------



## Leo (May 22, 2019)

excellent news in this raining morning!


----------



## Welldone (May 22, 2019)

Hm, my birthday was yesterday, so you are a little late with your gift! But I‘ll accept it thankfully.


----------



## Nicola74 (May 22, 2019)

The update is online


----------



## jon wayne (May 22, 2019)

Nicola74 said:


> The update is online


My 1.2 instruments DL shows expired.


----------



## Mucusman (May 22, 2019)

jon wayne said:


> My 1.2 instruments DL shows expired.



Keep trying. I received the same message when I first tried downloading my first 1.2 file, but then something kicked in and it started working. Good luck.


----------



## jon wayne (May 22, 2019)

jon wayne said:


> My 1.2 instruments DL shows expired.





jon wayne said:


> My 1.2 instruments DL shows expired.


Nevermind, fixed!


----------



## Nicola74 (May 22, 2019)

Is there a "guide for dummies" about how to install the update? I downloaded it directly from my account, not using the Strezov Sampling Downloader, and I wouldn't like to make wrong things...


----------



## Strezov (May 22, 2019)

Nothing can escape from you guys  here's a tutorial: 
https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-2-setup.html 

---
We're still uploading the FULL package version (in case someone decides to buy the library today ).


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 22, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Nothing can escape from you guys  here's a tutorial:
> https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-2-setup.html
> 
> ---
> We're still uploading the FULL package version (in case someone decides to buy the library today ).


Hi there - looking forward to getting this nifty update. I've logged on and see only '1.2 samples' in my account - but no 1.2 'instruments' and such. Are all the 1.2 instrument files WITHIN the 1.2 sample shown? Thanks for letting me know.


EDIT: Looks like for me in my user area (and probably others) 1.2 instruments are NOT on the site yet. No worries - let us know when good to grab them.


----------



## Nicola74 (May 22, 2019)

I am finishing a project using a lot of Afflatus. For this I created some easy presets with "al niente" and cc2 for modulation...is it safe to install the update or should I finish it before install it?


----------



## Strezov (May 22, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Hi there - looking forward to getting this nifty update. I've logged on and see only '1.2 samples' in my account - but no 1.2 'instruments' and such. Are all the 1.2 instrument files WITHIN the 1.2 sample shown? Thanks for letting me know.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Looks like for me in my user area (and probably others) 1.2 instruments are NOT on the site yet. No worries - let us know when good to grab them.


Weird, should be there. Could you check again and let me know afterwards? Thanks a lot! 

---
@Nicola74 , normally I'll always recommend finishing a project before the install. Generally patches behave the same way but you'll need to manually check the box for "niente" for all instruments, as well as switch the dynamics to CC#2...


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 22, 2019)

I only show '1.1' instruments and FYI - that doesn't download (thinking it was just mislabeled.)??

It just UPDATED to 1.2


----------



## Leo (May 22, 2019)

Oh boy, love this update, just first quick look, but perfect (and common) surprise for me is spider articulation,
also so lovely solo bass, cello - all is best! I'm again fall in love with Afflatus.


----------



## Eric G (May 22, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Nothing can escape from you guys  here's a tutorial:
> https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-2-setup.html
> 
> ---
> We're still uploading the FULL package version (in case someone decides to buy the library today ).



That just may be the case. A flash micro-discount will assure one today.


----------



## Strezov (May 22, 2019)

Sorry,I know you guys would hate me now but we thought that having a sale would not feel right with everyone who supported us with throughout the intro period and after. So next discount will be on a bigger sale/holiday (not in 2019 though).

We're off to new adventures now - a breath of fresh and different air....


----------



## Phaedraz (May 22, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Sorry,I know you guys would hate me now but we thought that having a sale would not feel right with everyone who supported us with throughout the intro period and after. So next discount will be on a bigger sale/holiday (not in 2019 though).
> 
> We're off to new adventures now - a breath of fresh and different air....



Well done!! This library is really a breath of fresh air for me...


----------



## Eric G (May 22, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Sorry,I know you guys would hate me now but we thought that having a sale would not feel right with everyone who supported us with throughout the intro period and after. So next discount will be on a bigger sale/holiday (not in 2019 though).
> 
> We're off to new adventures now - a breath of fresh and different air....



Fair enough, George. I had to try. Purchase coming in the near future for this amazing library.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 22, 2019)

George - lovely update. I noticed that on the minimalist patches - the ENSEMBLE and the BASSES have the option for 'Niente' but none of the other groups? Is that right? Be nice - especially for this 'minimalist' set.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 22, 2019)

Great update! Thanks!


----------



## fiatlux (May 22, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Sorry,I know you guys would hate me now but we thought that having a sale would not feel right with everyone who supported us with throughout the intro period and after. So next discount will be on a bigger sale/holiday (not in 2019 though).
> 
> We're off to new adventures now - a breath of fresh and different air....



a breath of fresh and different air....
would that be Afflatus - Woodwinds?

BTW...Love the update, especially the Minimalist Basses


----------



## artomatic (May 22, 2019)

I'm on a Mac (Mojave). I launched the Strezov Downloader (0_9_7) and I see Afflatus under "Products".
I don't see an Update button, just "Download again". Is this the button to press that downloads the update?


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 22, 2019)

On the website manual download page. Able to download the v1.2 samples parts 1-6 

However. There is no instruments download. 
Only the v1.1. And when I click it , I get an error access denied message.

It’s not showing a 1.2. 

Thoughts


----------



## artomatic (May 22, 2019)

Maiestic9 said:


> On the website manual download page. Able to download the v1.2 samples parts 1-6
> 
> However. There is no instruments download.
> Only the v1.1. And when I click it , I get an error access denied message.
> ...




Indeed. That was my experience as well . It's why I'm resorting to the Downloader.
Also, on the manual download, the .rar files are not continuously being extracted. 1 .rar file and 1 folder (Sample , Sample 1, etc...).


----------



## WaveRider (May 22, 2019)

artomatic said:


> I'm on a Mac (Mojave). I launched the Strezov Downloader (0_9_7) and I see Afflatus under "Products".
> I don't see an Update button, just "Download again". Is this the button to press that downloads the update?



Yes.... I just tried it and it's only downloading 1.2 updates, so all is well.

The fact that it says "again" is very misleading.


----------



## jaketanner (May 22, 2019)

For those that have Afflatus as well as say CSS, Berlin Strings and SF Libraries..would you say that Afflatus is a step above, or just different?


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 22, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> For those that have Afflatus as well as say CSS, Berlin Strings and SF Libraries..would you say that Afflatus is a step above, or just different?



different


----------



## Maiestic9 (May 22, 2019)

artomatic said:


> Indeed. That was my experience as well . It's why I'm resorting to the Downloader.
> Also, on the manual download, the .rar files are not continuously being extracted. 1 .rar file and 1 folder (Sample , Sample 1, etc...).


Great info thanks. I’ll try that.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 22, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> For those that have Afflatus as well as say CSS, Berlin Strings and SF Libraries..would you say that Afflatus is a step above, or just different?



It is a step above in what it does, poly legato and a bunch of other things and a step below in other areas, Berlin, SF has way more articulations and CSS has an ease of use to it also. They are just different but the execution and vision of Afflatus IMO was achieved. All libraries are recorded well and all have a different sound. I find Afflatus the warmest of the bunch but that does not mean better for everything. It also does not mean you can't warm up the other libraries but if I want that, Afflatus is the first place I look. If I am doing an action scene I might look elsewhere first but I'm sure Afflatus can cover that too if need be abet with a few less articulations.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 22, 2019)

Extracting now.


----------



## Strezov (May 23, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> George - lovely update. I noticed that on the minimalist patches - the ENSEMBLE and the BASSES have the option for 'Niente' but none of the other groups? Is that right? Be nice - especially for this 'minimalist' set.


Hey Rob, sorry - not sure I understand. All the legato patches should have the Niente working - so I'm suspecting that you're using v1.0 patches for the minimalists maybe. Can you send a screenshot or contact support directly?


----------



## enyawg (May 23, 2019)

Afflatus really does sound superb, but I must ask before purchasing... was it all recorded in A Flat?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 23, 2019)

enyawg said:


> was it all recorded in A Flat?


no no, it was recorded in a concert hall/recording studio in bulgaria


----------



## enyawg (May 23, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> no no, it was recorded in a concert hall/recording studio in bulgaria


Oh that’s disappointing because I live in an apartment... I thought it may have been the perfect fit. Maybe I need to look elsewhere.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 23, 2019)

these first chairs are insane! great job! im not used to having the portamento controlled by higher velocity, but nonetheless, great sound!


----------



## Strezov (May 23, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> these first chairs are insane! great job! im not used to having the portamento controlled by higher velocity, but nonetheless, great sound!


Thanks - you can adjust the velocity in the settings. However if you want to have a inverted velocity (low) to be used for the control then it's not possible at the moment.


----------



## Strezov (May 23, 2019)

enyawg said:


> Afflatus really does sound superb, but I must ask before purchasing... was it all recorded in A Flat?


:D


----------



## fiatlux (May 23, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Thanks - you can adjust the velocity in the settings. However if you want to have a inverted velocity (low) to be used for the control then it's not possible at the moment.


I had the exact same reaction to those patches.
Was looking if there was a way to remedy.
I find having the Portamento articulations, on the lower velocity seems much more intuitive.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 23, 2019)

Spider Strings you say?


----------



## prodigalson (May 23, 2019)

Can someone confirm officially that using the downloader to download the update works? I avoided the downloader because it seemed to say it would download and install the whole library again.

However, downloading the rars doesn’t work for me either as they keep on failing on download for some reason


----------



## artomatic (May 23, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> Can someone confirm officially that using the downloader to download the update works? I avoided the downloader because it seemed to say it would download and install the whole library again.
> 
> However, downloading the rars doesn’t work for me either as they keep on failing on download for some reason




The Downloader is downloading the 1.2. But at the end, it says "completed" on all but it stops short of expanding and installing them. Yesterday I tried downloading the rars as well but they don't expand like the original, 1st version.
Anyone on a Mac (Mojave) know how to make this work. What rar expander should I use since the UnRarX app no longer works?


----------



## charlieclouser (May 23, 2019)

Having a similar problem to some - after downloading via Safari on MacOS 10.10.5 Yosemite and attempting to expand with UnRarX, I get the error message "No files to extract".

So I used the Strezov Downloader app to re-download the entire product, and the app only expands the Instruments folder, which is a .zip archive and not a RAR. The app says "Expanding Product" in the info bar, but no disc activity is happening. When I try to manually expand the RAR files I get the same error message in UnRarX - "No files to extract."

Any ideas @Strezov ?


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 23, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Having a similar problem to some - after downloading via Safari on MacOS 10.10.5 Yosemite and attempting to expand with UnRarX, I get the error message "No files to extract".
> 
> So I used the Strezov Downloader app to re-download the entire product, and the app only expands the Instruments folder, which is a .zip archive and not a RAR. The app says "Expanding Product" in the info bar, but no disc activity is happening. When I try to manually expand the RAR files I get the same error message in UnRarX - "No files to extract."
> 
> Any ideas @Strezov ?



i can't even remember how i eventually extracted this...either it was winzip or the unarchiver


----------



## prodigalson (May 23, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Having a similar problem to some - after downloading via Safari on MacOS 10.10.5 Yosemite and attempting to expand with UnRarX, I get the error message "No files to extract".
> 
> So I used the Strezov Downloader app to re-download the entire product, and the app only expands the Instruments folder, which is a .zip archive and not a RAR. The app says "Expanding Product" in the info bar, but no disc activity is happening. When I try to manually expand the RAR files I get the same error message in UnRarX - "No files to extract."
> 
> Any ideas @Strezov ?



I used the Unarchiver instead of UnrarX and it seemed to work


----------



## WaveRider (May 23, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> I used the Unarchiver instead of UnrarX and it seemed to work



That's the ticket. UnrarX won't work.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (May 23, 2019)

As UnrarX is no longer a supported software, *The Unarchiver* is the new cool kid in town. - https://theunarchiver.com/
A number of developers have turned to The Unarchiver as their recommended compression-decompression program for Mac.


----------



## WaveRider (May 23, 2019)

prodigalson said:


> Can someone confirm officially that using the downloader to download the update works? I avoided the downloader because it seemed to say it would download and install the whole library again.
> However, downloading the rars doesn’t work for me either as they keep on failing on download for some reason



Well I was wrong, the downloader actually downloaded the whole damn thing -- 81GB of content, not just the 18GB it was supposed to. Oh well, thankfully it all downloaded over night so I wasn't waiting around for it.

Clearly the downloader is for new users and not suited for the update. When it was all said and done, I had to manually install everything anyway. 

Downloading the .zip file seems to be the best way to go.


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 24, 2019)

Hey all,

we suppose it's UnrarX which messes up the installation for Mac users. We have an installation guide on our website and our support is also happy to help you out in case you run into any problems. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## soundmind (May 24, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> Having a similar problem to some - after downloading via Safari on MacOS 10.10.5 Yosemite and attempting to expand with UnRarX, I get the error message "No files to extract".
> 
> So I used the Strezov Downloader app to re-download the entire product, and the app only expands the Instruments folder, which is a .zip archive and not a RAR. The app says "Expanding Product" in the info bar, but no disc activity is happening. When I try to manually expand the RAR files I get the same error message in UnRarX - "No files to extract."
> 
> Any ideas @Strezov ?


I downloaded the files separately and used Keka, for both .zip and .rar files - Mac OS 10.11.6 El Capitan. Not sure of Keka specs for Yosemite, but it has worked great for me since UnRarX has stopped working.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 24, 2019)

I used Keka on MAC to extract the samples — no issue, all fine


----------



## charlieclouser (May 24, 2019)

Got everything extracted just fine with TheUnarchiver. I forgot that I had installed it and not deleted UnRarX, so every time I double-clicked a RAR it was opening UnRarX. 

Fixed. Thanks guys!


----------



## star.keys (May 24, 2019)

Wow is this update released? I don’t recall receiving an email. Luckily I checked this thread...


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 24, 2019)

Had a quick play with it yesterday. Just lovely stuff. Just in time for some projects


----------



## midiman (May 25, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> For those that have Afflatus as well as say CSS, Berlin Strings and SF Libraries..would you say that Afflatus is a step above, or just different?



For me it is two steps above. It is all personal. I still use plenty of other string libraries, but I almost always start with Afflatus. The sound of Afflatus is the warmest and most glue like. The Legatos are, for my personal taste, the most realistic and musical. When moving from one chord to another it really does sound connected, glued. The sound of the legato transition sounds beautiful. The Polyphonic legato is revolutionary and works seamlessly, and for me it has been conducive to better and more cohesive chordal writing. There are many great string sample libraries out there, and I have a good chunk of them, but this one just happens to be my favorite of all of them. But like @Craig Sharmat said, if you are writing an action cue you may start somewhere else - having said that, the psychato shorts are amazing for action. And really capture an energy of playing that I did not find in other libraries for this type of intense short.


----------



## Erick - BVA (May 25, 2019)

midiman said:


> For me it is two steps above. It is all personal. I still use plenty of other string libraries, but I almost always start with Afflatus. The sound of Afflatus is the warmest and most glue like. The Legatos are, for my personal taste, the most realistic and musical. When moving from one chord to another it really does sound connected, glued. The sound of the legato transition sounds beautiful. The Polyphonic legato is revolutionary and works seamlessly, and is for me it has been conducive to better and more cohesive chordal writing. There are many great string sample libraries out there, and I have a good chunk of them, but this one just happens to be my favorite of all of them. But like @Craig Sharmat said, if you are writing an action cue you may start somewhere else - having said that, the psychato shorts are amazing for action. And really capture an energy of playing that I did not find in other libraries for this type of intense short.


I have to agree. I'm not sure how the CSS set is, but I absolutely regret my purchase of CSSS. I just don't like the sound. Something about it is off and I can never get it to work in a mix with other libraries. The sound of the strings are so different that it never seems to work quite right (at least for my tastes). So I really can only stand using it by itself, so only quartet work and general string music.
On the other hand, Afflatus has been a revelation to me since its release. There is so much content, especially after this update. The first chairs are brilliant in my opinion. So much of it is. The only ones I really won't get much use out of are the "shark strings" and "undercover strings shorts" Just seem a little hokey. But who knows, there may be a good circumstance for them  
It seems to sit well with other sample libraries as well.


----------



## Thor (May 26, 2019)

I love this library so much.


----------



## zimm83 (May 29, 2019)

Hi,
Can the Velocity Dynamic Influencer be used live? I don't understand ...
Or you must record and then edit velocities???
The idea is fantastic....
Thanks.


----------



## Strezov (May 29, 2019)

Yes, you can use it live (realtime, no latency!) but then you have to be very precise while playing, otherwise the chords may begin to sound weirdly balanced


----------



## zimm83 (May 29, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Yes, you can use it live (realtime, no latency!) but then you have to be very precise while playing, otherwise the chords may begin to sound weirdly balanced


Thanks a lot. The idea is fantastic and must be cool when playing live !!!


----------



## Nicola74 (May 30, 2019)

The sound of this library is truly unique.
I am playing around with the update and I am really enjoying it!
The playability and the dynamics in my opinion are astonishing, for legato I use a breathcontroller with al niente.
This is a short example using only Scene d'Amour legato patches, I simply played one line after the other with almost no tweak, no eq and with a very little reverb.
Really hoping to do justice to this wonderful library 

EDIT: I uploaded again the audio file because the volume was way too low.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/afflatus-scene-amour-quartet-mp3.20418/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## I like music (May 31, 2019)

Hearing nothing but good about this library. Didn't manage to get through all the pages on this thread, but the sample I read seemed impressed. For the people who got this, are these your "main" strings?


----------



## Nicola74 (May 31, 2019)

I like music said:


> Hearing nothing but good about this library. Didn't manage to get through all the pages on this thread, but the sample I read seemed impressed. For the people who got this, are these your "main" strings?


Personally I don't have a main library, it all depends what I want/need to do. I find Afflatus to be a very particular library and I am discovering it day after day.
Not very useful as answer, I know


----------



## I like music (May 31, 2019)

Nicola74 said:


> Personally I don't have a main library, it all depends what I want/need to do. I find Afflatus to be a very particular library and I am discovering it day after day.
> Not very useful as answer, I know



Hah, I knew what I was opening myself up for when I asked such a question, but it is helpful to hear positive things from you about this, anyways.


----------



## Nicola74 (May 31, 2019)

I like music said:


> Hah, I knew what I was opening myself up for when I asked such a question, but it is helpful to hear positive things from you about this, anyways.


Until now only positive things 
I use principally individual sections and some ensemble patches are very interesting.
I don't find very useful some ensemble patches, but I am sure that someone else will love these...
For sure Afflatus is and will be in my template for a very long time...


----------



## zimm83 (May 31, 2019)

Nicola74 said:


> Until now only positive things
> I use principally individual sections and some ensemble patches are very interesting.
> I don't find very useful some ensemble patches, but I am sure that someone else will love these...
> For sure Afflatus is and will be in my template for a very long time...


Fantastic string library. 
Fantastic..... that's all !!!


----------



## midiman (May 31, 2019)

I like music said:


> Hearing nothing but good about this library. Didn't manage to get through all the pages on this thread, but the sample I read seemed impressed. For the people who got this, are these your "main" strings?



I am quite comfortable saying that Afflatus has become my main string library - by that, I mean the string library I use the most, not exclusively. I still reach for plenty of other string libraries for specific things that other libraries are specialized and accomplish well (won't name them here as this is an Afflatus thread). But it just so happens that Afflatus does a lot of things better than other libraries, and the workflow is just stellar. I can get things done faster and sounding better in most cases. Although some may think that because this is a boutique library it is only able to do certain things, I really do not see it like that, because I have difficulty trying to think of a musical genre where this library would not work well. Afflatus covers A LOT of ground, and it does it pretty darn well. And it is inspiring to work with. Oh, and it has amazing unparalleled Polyphonic legato even on full patches. That feature is just so incredibly useful, and it really radically changed my workflow, not just speed wise, but inspiration-wise and writing-wise. When you have a feature like this it leads to better and more intuitive writing, for me at least.


----------



## I like music (May 31, 2019)

midiman said:


> I am quite comfortable saying that Afflatus has become my main string library - by that, I mean the string library I use the most, not exclusively. I still reach for plenty of other string libraries for specific things that other libraries are specialized and accomplish well (won't name them here as this is an Afflatus thread). But it just so happens that Afflatus does a lot of things better than other libraries, and the workflow is just stellar. I can get things done faster and sounding better in most cases. Although some may think that because this is a boutique library it is only able to do certain things, I really do not see it like that, because I have difficulty trying to think of a musical genre where this library would not work well. Afflatus covers A LOT of ground, and it does it pretty darn well. And it is inspiring to work with. Oh, and it has amazing unparalleled Polyphonic legato even on full patches. That feature is just so incredibly useful, and it really radically changed my workflow, not just speed wise, but inspiration-wise and writing-wise. When you have a feature like this it leads to better and more intuitive writing, for me at least.



Amazing to hear, and thanks for the feedback. Now I just have to start thinking about how I'd afford this :D


----------



## artomatic (May 31, 2019)

To me, the tone of the Scene D'Amour patch alone is worth the price.


----------



## WaveRider (May 31, 2019)

One thing I haven't really explored yet are the CC controls for dynamics/volume swells. I assume this is auto-assigned to the mod wheel, but are there other CC controllers/sliders on the interface?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (May 31, 2019)

I just can't get enough of the sound of these strings. Really, really beautiful.


@Strezov @StrezovSampling Is there no tenuto scene d'amour cello? Sorry if you covered this already and I missed it. Just want to make sure that I'm not missing it somehow as the Tenuto patches in Violins and Viola are some of my absolute favourites and the legato cello scene d'amour is gorgeous.
(I guess there's minimalist tenutos).


----------



## midiman (Jun 5, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I just can't get enough of the sound of these strings. Really, really beautiful.
> @Strezov @StrezovSampling Is there no tenuto scene d'amour cello? Sorry if you covered this already and I missed it. Just want to make sure that I'm not missing it somehow as the Tenuto patches in Violins and Viola are some of my absolute favourites and the legato cello scene d'amour is gorgeous.
> (I guess there's minimalist tenutos).




I have the same question: Are there Scene D'amour Cellos Tenutos? Can't Find those. @StrezovSampling


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 5, 2019)

midiman said:


> I have the same question: Are there Scene D'amour Cellos Tenutos? Can't Find those. @StrezovSampling


Good to know it's not just me.


----------



## Strezov (Jun 6, 2019)

Sorry for the radio silence guys, preparing to put a new shiny product in beta version... 

We didn't have the possibility to record Scene d'amour Tenutos (the ones we did didn't live up to the rest of the library) - and I can see now that there was a mistake in our announcement, terribly sorry about that. We'll quite probably do these later on and get them out too...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 6, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Sorry for the radio silence guys, preparing to put a new shiny product in beta version...
> 
> We didn't have the possibility to record Scene d'amour Tenutos (the ones we did didn't live up to the rest of the library) - and I can see now that there was a mistake in our announcement, terribly sorry about that. We'll quite probably do these later on and get them out too...


Thank you George. I just wanted to make sure I hadn’t somehow missed them. If they can be added later that would be awesome. Still a most beautiful Strings library.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 8, 2019)

@Strezov as a feature request to the new first chairs; is a sostenuto button possible on these patches ( mainly legato for me)


----------



## Strezov (Jun 8, 2019)

Can you specify what you have in mind exactly? Thanks! @Silence-is-Golden


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 8, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Can you specify what you have in mind exactly? Thanks! @Silence-is-Golden


Probably used the wrong word/name but I mean : sordino, muted strings.

Since I am using the mutes in the other patches a lot on my current works I thought I’d be nice to have on the FC too.
Especially when using them more exposed, which these FC’s certainly can handle.

Hope this clarifies my request.


----------



## Strezov (Jun 9, 2019)

Added to the "To-do" list!


----------



## MisteR (Jul 1, 2019)

https://www.merriam-webster.com/video/video-word-of-day-afflatus-07-01-2019

https://www.merriam-webster.com/word-of-the-day

https://content.production.cdn.art19.com/validation=1562068624,481ca5bd-06e8-5197-a0c5-89f41d792fd1,t_sFtPVb31KP7Rl8Omv0NlN5wj8/episodes/63afeb60-471f-43db-83d7-83b1b45edf60/8c8fd63d3f8fbf7bfd172f91e91f13c4a633cad26f5971a59625319f61a4d30d94c00859164dc9e72c817419215c96c75523bd2cc901995a47c4f2bda22c68a4/wd20190701.mp3


----------



## Strezov (Jul 1, 2019)

MisteR said:


> https://www.merriam-webster.com/video/video-word-of-day-afflatus-07-01-2019
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/word-of-the-day
> 
> https://content.production.cdn.art19.com/validation=1562068624,481ca5bd-06e8-5197-a0c5-89f41d792fd1,t_sFtPVb31KP7Rl8Omv0NlN5wj8/episodes/63afeb60-471f-43db-83d7-83b1b45edf60/8c8fd63d3f8fbf7bfd172f91e91f13c4a633cad26f5971a59625319f61a4d30d94c00859164dc9e72c817419215c96c75523bd2cc901995a47c4f2bda22c68a4/wd20190701.mp3


Ha! Love this!!!


----------



## midiman (Jul 1, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Ha! Love this!!!



Afflatus is the perfect name for your library. It really represents what the library is all about in one word.


----------



## peakeleven (Jul 3, 2019)

This is my personal favorite string library of all out on the market currently. So many styles to choose from, and the polyphonic legato and dynamic control is incredible! =)


----------



## Vik (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm finally ready to update Afflatus, but have a problem with un-raring the files (I'm on Mac, High Sierra) which I haven't had before. After having unpacked the first file (StrezovSampling_Afflatus_Chapter_I_Strings_v1_2_Samples.part1.rar), the next file isn't automatically unpacked. And when I try to unpack StrezovSampling_Afflatus_Chapter_I_Strings_v1_2_Samples.part2.rar manually, the first rar is unpacked again. I have tried with The Unarchiver and Keka. 

Anyone else who have come across this, and know a solution? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoakimL (Jul 27, 2019)

Another forum member had a similar problem, in the OT Group-buy thread:





__





Orange Tree Samples 2019 Group Buy - NOW 60% OFF!!


But here's my problem...these libraries really only shine when you're good at playing a keyboard like a guitar, right? Any resources for learning how to do that better? I do play real guitars, but I'm pretty much a hack ;) In my opinion, OTS guitars shine no matter who uses them, because they...




vi-control.net





(He found a solution)


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 27, 2019)

Vik said:


> I'm finally ready to update Afflatus, but have a problem with un-raring the files (I'm on Mac, High Sierra) which I haven't had before. After having unpacked the first file (StrezovSampling_Afflatus_Chapter_I_Strings_v1_2_Samples.part1.rar), the next file isn't automatically unpacked. And when I try to unpack StrezovSampling_Afflatus_Chapter_I_Strings_v1_2_Samples.part2.rar manually, the first rar is unpacked again. I have tried with The Unarchiver and Keka.
> 
> Anyone else who have come across this, and know a solution? Thanks in advance.



Hey Vik,

I would like to encourage you to reach out to our support. They will have a solution for your problem.

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/contacts/

Thanks for supporting us!

More news on Afflatus soon. 

Team Strezov

PS: Does anybody know who this guy is?


----------



## J-M (Jul 27, 2019)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hey Vik,
> 
> I would like to encourage you to reach out to our support. They will have a solution for your problem.
> 
> ...




No, never heard of him, but I listened to some of his music...The lad has talent, sure, but he still has a long way to go.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 27, 2019)

I have been pronouncing Afflatus wrong this whole time...on multiple streams, for hours on end, and no one corrected me. XD

Af - FLAY - tus

NOT

Aff - LAT - US

Also Thomas Bergersen is and incredible composer, good catch for a quote. Caught my attention 

🚂 🍔 🌞

-DJ


----------



## artomatic (Jul 27, 2019)

Still hoping for portamento to be added as an option for Scene d'Amour patches. 
It's a bit tough to mimic the Mancini era, etc. without it.
It's also essential (in my opinion) for any time period since this patch is just too gorgeous without that articulation. 
Now that would be sooo dreamy if it was implemented!
Just love this patch!


----------



## Random Guy (Jul 29, 2019)

Daniel James said:


> I have been pronouncing Afflatus wrong this whole time...on multiple streams, for hours on end, and no one corrected me. XD
> 
> Af - FLAY - tus
> 
> ...


We can call it whatever we want, until they bring the price down.


----------



## Vik (Jul 29, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> We can call it whatever we want, until they bring the price down.


Don't forget that this isn't a string library, in the most common meaning of that word - it's multiple string libraries. It has its pros and cons like all other libraries, of course. But considering that you get all this...

- a full *12-10-8-8-6* library with divisi​- a *6-5-4-4* chamber library (which may or may not be made out of one half of the full section, but which still is usable as a chamber library, but without divisi)​- a *6-5-4-4-2* 'minimalist' library - which could be based on the other half of the full section, but which still also is usable as a small library. The minimalist sections also has divisi, and those can be used alone as well, meaning that you also get a* 3-3-2-2* half section​- then there's the 'Scene d'Amour' presets (*5-4-3-3*).​- there are first chair presets for all five instruments as well.​
...maybe the price is just where it should be. Most of the popular string libraries come with only one section size (but have some options Afflatus doesn't have), and usually without divisi.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 29, 2019)

After the solo strings were added, the price did not bother me at all. It's a complete library. Maybe not a traditional one, but it is unique, complete, high quality and worth what they charge.


----------



## Stevie (Jul 29, 2019)

The price is justified, once you have the lib you will realize that.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 29, 2019)

Price is too high guys. Unless you own it of course. Then you have to justify owning it right? 

Look at the amount of content, dynamic layers, articulations etc... It's really not much. Be happy it works for you and you can justify the price though. 

I would personally love it if strezov got off his high horse and attempted to make his libs more accessible.


----------



## midiman (Jul 29, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> We can call it whatever we want, until they bring the price down.



The price of afflatus is very proportional to its quality. I am not saying its cheap, but its definitely not overpriced. It is a state-of-the-art strings library. Top notch. I remember buying Hollywood Strings for I think $1400 when it was released. So Afflatus is a bargain in comparison.

I'll buy a Rolls Royce when they bring the price down


----------



## artomatic (Jul 29, 2019)

I was expecting the price to what Strezov hinted before its release to be in the neighborhood of his highest priced samples back then. When he revealed the actual price, I remember people being pissed off, including me.

Fast forward to today. I've used it quite a bit and to me (especially the Scene d'Amour patches), it's well worth it!
Again, just wishing for the portamento articulation to be implemented eventually.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 29, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Price is too high guys. Unless you own it of course. Then you have to justify owning it right?
> 
> Look at the amount of content, dynamic layers, articulations etc... It's really not much. Be happy it works for you and you can justify the price though.
> 
> I would personally love it if strezov got off his high horse and attempted to make his libs more accessible.



You have the ability and option to buy the library. Couldn’t be more accessible than that. If you mean they should make it cheaper so more people can buy it, that’s ridiculous. Getting more people to buy isn’t a matter of just pricing stuff cheap. If that price tag was what’s needed to pay for the production of the library and fund it’s promotion and continued support, then its price is justified, regardless of how we feel about it. 

These arguments always result in people who don’t own it implying those who do are fools for buying it and finding the value as they use it. If your situation does not allow you to purchase the library, that’s not a fault of the developer. It’s the conditions of your budget. Any professional making enough money to invest in their business should be able to look at these costs, and buy what they need knowing their business will cover the cost. If it doesn’t seem like a necessary investment, don’t buy it. If you’re a hobbyist upset that it’s priced high, wait for sales when your budget will allow for you to join in. Blaming developers for insatiable FOMO is just a shitty practice of entitlement.


----------



## NoamL (Jul 29, 2019)

It's super worth it. Been adding it to my template bit by bit but definitely the Scene D'Amour legatos, the Minimalist legatos and the Psychatto shorts are very good.

Probably even more worth it if you can hang on until Black Friday.... maybe....


----------



## Strezov (Jul 29, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Price is too high guys. Unless you own it of course. Then you have to justify owning it right?
> 
> Look at the amount of content, dynamic layers, articulations etc... It's really not much. Be happy it works for you and you can justify the price though.
> 
> I would personally love it if strezov got off his high horse and attempted to make his libs more accessible.


Just to clarify - not "his libs", "their libs" - we're a team doing this. I'm sorry you feel that way axb312... the good thing is that we have a very diverse market with a lot of options in front of all of us, so you can make a choice towards any developer. There is only one thing that makes me sad and worried - and obviously you are bitter for some reason, but I have to point out your comment for another library of ours - The Performers A. You said that the price of €69 intro is not affordable and implied that we as a company have a practice of putting high prices. That may be so, but for how much should we release a library of choir performances that took 4 full days to record and months to script and edit? Don't you think that undervaluing this industry will result in more developers recycling old material, "faking" RRs, doing lazy scripting and even more automated process that will result in us, composers, getting tools that are... ok? Curious to hear your thoughts about this.

P.S. also curious, would there be comments like this if our geographic location was different


----------



## chapbot (Jul 29, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Price is too high guys. Unless you own it of course. Then you have to justify owning it right?
> 
> Look at the amount of content, dynamic layers, articulations etc... It's really not much. Be happy it works for you and you can justify the price though.
> 
> I would personally love it if strezov got off his high horse and attempted to make his libs more accessible.


I'm thrilled his library is not accessible by someone like you.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 30, 2019)

chapbot said:


> I'm thrilled his library is not accessible by someone like you.


 
Happy to be of service...


----------



## axb312 (Jul 30, 2019)

Strezov said:


> Just to clarify - not "his libs", "their libs" - we're a team doing this. I'm sorry you feel that way axb312... the good thing is that we have a very diverse market with a lot of options in front of all of us, so you can make a choice towards any developer. There is only one thing that makes me sad and worried - and obviously you are bitter for some reason, but I have to point out your comment for another library of ours - The Performers A. You said that the price of €69 intro is not affordable and implied that we as a company have a practice of putting high prices. That may be so, but for how much should we release a library of choir performances that took 4 full days to record and months to script and edit? Don't you think that undervaluing this industry will result in more developers recycling old material, "faking" RRs, doing lazy scripting and even more automated process that will result in us, composers, getting tools that are... ok? Curious to hear your thoughts about this.
> 
> P.S. also curious, would there be comments like this if our geographic location was different



It would be nice if you didn't make this personal. If anything,yes I'm a little upset that this is outside my budget, but not bitter in any way - because as you rightly pointed out there are other great options within my budget. 

However, your comments about undervaluing the industry are unfair to a whole bunch of developers who offer great libraries at affordable prices, without cutting any corners. It's one of the reasons why CSS has become pretty much the standard, ubiquitous recommendation and daily driver for many people looking for a string library.

Afflatus could have been that library but you chose to go a different route. By lowering prices, you could've lowered the barriers for entry and therefore sold more (perhaps a lot more of the library) which you obviously put quite some effort into.

Yes 69 Eur was a high prices for a bunch of phrases.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 30, 2019)

This is the commercial announcement section of our beloved forum for devs who pay to be here in this section.

Its not the drama zone, so please if anyone feels they need to go through their complaints then start a thread in the drama zone.! And as far as I am concerned you should have to pay for complaining too......I guess that would make our host @Mike Greene very happy.
It would either make him very rich or people stop complaining.

Either way, strezov produces some very good libraries for those who want them.
If its not for you, then please move along and get on with your life.

All the best


----------



## Vik (Jul 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Look at the amount of content, dynamic layers.....


There's probably around 3-400 dynamic layers in the various Afflatus presets. The Scene d'Amour preset seems to be the most mentioned Afflatus preset here, even if it has only two dynamic layers, so this is of course at least as much about 'tone' as it is about "amount". And it won't be easy to define an exact value for the tone of a library. 

Personally, I somehow wish all string presets had 4 or more dynamic layers, but that would mean a lot more recording and coding = higher price. But amount of content isn't a problem here IMO, due to all the samples and all the presets.

There's no portamento, no separate vibrato control, and sustains/legatos lack round robins, so you could say that the library is missing some functionality, but OTOH, you'll get auto-divisi, polyphonic legato and several section sizes.

The main strength here is probably that they have spent the time and money needed to get a tone which offers something else than what most other libraries offer, and therefore have a library with a tone and a legato many of us really like. My guess is that they won't reduce the price (except possibly during some sales), but that they_ possibly, _at some point in the future, would consider selling some of the sections separately.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> It would be nice if you didn't make this personal. If anything,yes I'm a little upset that this is outside my budget, but not bitter in any way - because as you rightly pointed out there are other great options within my budget.
> 
> However, your comments about undervaluing the industry are unfair to a whole bunch of developers who offer great libraries at affordable prices, without cutting any corners. It's one of the reasons why CSS has become pretty much the standard, ubiquitous recommendation and daily driver for many people looking for a string library.
> 
> ...



CSS is a mostly irrelevant comparison as it doesn't have as many various presets. You also work against your own argument. To get both CSS and CSSS the cost is $698.

Afflatus has added solo strings, various articulations and tones. It’s marketed as something different than what CSS is meant to be, and for its content, it’s actually priced competitively to your own example. They’re both great libraries but they’re apples and oranges. 

Not to start a flame war, but the point about undervaluing the industry is valid imo. You can’t just say that because cheaper options exist, all libraries should all be priced the same. The cost of development and the necessities of their businesses vary. The only thing that matters in the end, is if people are getting their money’s worth for what they buy. Since you have not bought the library, you can’t make a fair judgement about the value and fair price of the library. I do hope that it will be at a sales price some day so you can experience it. It’s fantastic. After it came out I immediately started using it in commercial projects and it was a standout. It’s a truly special library worth it’s cost for entry.


----------



## cyoder (Jul 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I would personally love it if strezov got off his high horse





axb312 said:


> It would be nice if you didn't make this personal.





I don't think it's as simple as produce > price low > profit in the current VI market. Pricing low has as equal a chance of signalling low quality as it does accessible high quality, and there's no guarantee with pricing low that there will be enough sales to make up the difference. Most figures I see mentioned to bolster the low price perspective mention sales figures that are really high guesses (as if every dev was selling as much as Spitfire or EastWest - tangent: Spitfire got it's audience by starting boutique and only lowering prices when they had the demand, and EastWest only sells so low because they figured out how to make the low price a monthly payment rather than a single payment).

Since CSS was mentioned, that seems like a unique scenario since there was already a built in audience who trusted the brand from when CS2 was released in 2009 (for $699 I might add, in the days before VSTBuzz and APD lowering perceived VI value). The sales from that surely removed the edge from what must have been the high investment cost of CSS. I don't think that's a repeatable formula.

The cost of Afflatus makes it currently inaccessible for me even though I'm really intrigued and it sounds great, but IMO it doesn't follow to say that therefore he's missing out on lots of sales. I am not the market, and I'd trust Strezov's perspective on his own sales over my own. Regardless, in the end the market will speak for itself.

Best,


----------



## Stevie (Jul 30, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> This is the commercial announcement section of our beloved forum for devs who pay to be here in this section.
> 
> Its not the drama zone, so please if anyone feels they need to go through their complaints then start a thread in the drama zone.! And as far as I am concerned you should have to pay for complaining too......I guess that would make our host @Mike Greene very happy.
> It would either make him very rich or people stop complaining.
> ...



I second that, it’s disrespectful to throw mud in this thread.

Personally, I regard it as really bad taste to “force” a developer to reduce the price of a library because you feel discriminated against. That’s not how it works...


----------



## axb312 (Jul 30, 2019)

cyoder said:


> I don't think it's as simple as produce > price low > profit in the current VI market. Pricing low has as equal a chance of signalling low quality as it does accessible high quality, and there's no guarantee with pricing low that there will be enough sales to make up the difference. Most figures I see mentioned to bolster the low price perspective mention sales figures that are really high guesses (as if every dev was selling as much as Spitfire or EastWest - tangent: Spitfire got it's audience by starting boutique and only lowering prices when they had the demand, and EastWest only sells so low because they figured out how to make the low price a monthly payment rather than a single payment).
> 
> Since CSS was mentioned, that seems like a unique scenario since there was already a built in audience who trusted the brand from when CS2 was released in 2009 (for $699 I might add, in the days before VSTBuzz and APD lowering perceived VI value). The sales from that surely removed the edge from what must have been the high investment cost of CSS. I don't think that's a repeatable formula.
> 
> ...



Theres a difference between stating a personal opinion and attacking someone personally? Anyhow, as someone rightly said this is the commercial announcements section so....


----------



## Strezov (Jul 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> It would be nice if you didn't make this personal. If anything,yes I'm a little upset that this is outside my budget, but not bitter in any way - because as you rightly pointed out there are other great options within my budget.
> 
> However, your comments about undervaluing the industry are unfair to a whole bunch of developers who offer great libraries at affordable prices, without cutting any corners. It's one of the reasons why CSS has become pretty much the standard, ubiquitous recommendation and daily driver for many people looking for a string library.
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't mean to be offensive - language difference I suppose. Just wanted to get your thoughts about the pricing - and also I wouldn't say that my comment about undervaluing the industry is aimed to current practices of fellow developers (us included). I'm just stating that for me (_personal opinion here_) devaluing a business or industry will result (in a long term perspective) in financial changes in said industry. Just look at the current state of pop music for example. Take a look at what streaming does to royalties... 

But I may be wrong... I did a #1 TV series in Bulgaria during my second year in university and made a poll among composers in my country so that my quote wouldn't devalue the business standards in my country (_because we don't have regulations that you can openly see_). A lot of people were angry about that at that time, but for me that's the way things should operate... As I said above, the market is big enough with wonderful tools (_I love CSS, it is inside my template and I envy Alex' skills in writing music_). And having different opinions probably makes the world a more colourful place anyway. Cheers!


----------



## NoamL (Jul 30, 2019)

axb312 said:


> However, your comments about undervaluing the industry are unfair to a whole bunch of developers who offer great libraries at affordable prices, without cutting any corners. It's one of the reasons why CSS has become pretty much the standard, ubiquitous recommendation and daily driver for many people looking for a string library.



Hmm, I use CSS and CS2 every day at work and I'm adding Afflatus to that template.

Actually the only libraries I'm using beyond CS2/CSS are *Afflatus*, *Adventure Strings* and *Iceni*. All three for the same reason. I bought a lot of stuff over the years but once I settled on CSS/CS2 as my main sound, what I need beyond that is not a "backup" workhorse strings library, it's a library or combination of libraries that does everything the workhorse DOESN'T do.

This is where Afflatus really shines. The psychatto shorts are more aggressive than spiccatos I've heard in any other library *because* they are recorded as a standalone articulation, not just the top fortissimo layer that has to realistically match other dynamic layers in a multi-dynamic-crossfading articulation. The minimalist legato is beautifully neutral *because* it isn't merely the mezzo-piano layer of a multi-dynamic-crossfading sustains patch.  just my 2cents... haven't even fully explored some of the other articulations yet!

Of course there is nothing wrong with seeing Afflatus as your workhorse strings either. The "lush" articulation is effectively the main legato patch and it has a lot of advantages like true divisi and very, very playable polyphonic legato which feels like MAGIC compared to other libraries (I'm still sticking with CSS/CS2 because it's become the trademark sound of the project I'm currently employed on). I'm just saying that I find good value in the library just from all the "extra bells & whistles" articulations.


----------



## vgamer1982 (Jul 31, 2019)

axb312 said:


> It would be nice if you didn't make this personal. If anything,yes I'm a little upset that this is outside my budget, but not bitter in any way - because as you rightly pointed out there are other great options within my budget.



Work harder, and then it won't be.


----------



## TomaeusD (Jul 31, 2019)

I, for one, love the Arrival patch in Afflatus and would buy the library for that feature alone if I could. Some developers work hard to make quality content and tools for us, and if the quality is there then it shouldn't be undervalued. And it also makes sales at certain times of the year that much sweeter.


----------



## Rey (Aug 10, 2019)

I wish they have some sale. I wanna grab it but 799euro is abit too steep for me.


----------



## Rey (Aug 10, 2019)

contacted them. probably no sale black Friday....maybe next year summer or black Friday....long wait


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 15, 2019)

Rey said:


> contacted them. probably no sale black Friday....maybe next year summer or black Friday....long wait


the word probably is at least hope full , as me interested but price is high


----------



## AEF (Nov 25, 2019)

question about the regular spiccatos: how many dynamic layers and round robins?

i think afflatus sounds remarkable, and would pair well with BBCSO


----------



## Vik (Nov 25, 2019)

AEF said:


> question about the regular spiccatos: how many dynamic layers and round robins?


3 dynamic layers and 6 RRs.


----------



## I like music (Feb 19, 2021)

Found this mockup of Alan Silvestri's Contact. It is using Afflatus (and Infinite Series, though the woodwinds are the older Infinite). Such a nice mockup. I hadn't paid attention to Afflatus before this, but now I'm getting the itch ...

Well done to the mockup artist here. Such nice work.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi @Strezov 

*Afflatus* is an amazing Strings library. Now at version 1.3 it offers a fantastic selection of string flavors. Loving it. 

So... Can we expect another update soon ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Evans (Feb 20, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Strezov
> 
> *Afflatus* is an amazing Strings library. Now at version 1.3 it offers a fantastic selection of string flavors. Loving it.
> 
> ...


What are you expecting?

My impression from a recent-ish livestream (maybe one of Dirk's?), is that there are at least a couple of non-Afflatus projects or updates in the works first.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 20, 2021)

Evans said:


> What are you expecting?
> 
> My impression from a recent-ish livestream (maybe one of Dirk's?), is that there are at least a couple of non-Afflatus projects or updates in the works first.


I don't have any specific expectations, but I'm sure whatever they add will be fantastic, and very useful, adding even more value to this wonderful strings library. 

I'm also looking forward to their JADE update. Which is badly needed, and I have been patiently waiting for it. I'm guessing it will be out during March, or April.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 21, 2021)

I should have gotten it at their 50% sale. I didn't realize they had such a thing in December! I know I was critical of it at the initial release, but I really think by now it is a superb addition to your string arsenal. Oh well, will wait until the next sale then


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 8, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Strezov
> 
> *Afflatus* is an amazing Strings library. Now at version 1.3 it offers a fantastic selection of string flavors. Loving it.
> 
> ...


Mr Strezov said in a YouTube stream that the Afflatus journey isn't finished. That's cool !


----------

